#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Хочу уйти в монастырь

## Алексей Каверин

Здравствуйте уважаемые,
Рад воможности писать в этой теме.

Уже больше полугода как принято решение остричся в биккху, но родительское разрешение поступило недавно. Также, недавно было отправленно письмо в Ват Па Наначат с вопросом о возможности присоедениться к лесной общине дабы найти покой и опору в Винаи дабы больше не отвлекаться на лишнее. Отдельное спасибо Киттисаро за совет в выборе будущего начинающего биккху. Тем не менее, перед тем как удалиться, и начать путь, у меня несколько вопросов относительно самого монастыря Ват Па Наначат:
- Мой англиский не совершеннен в устной речи, но читаю бегло, будет ли это большой помехой по началу?
- Я не гибкий, и в лотосе сидеть немогу, болит правое колено и чтобы иметь прямую спину и быть расслабленным я сижу на корточках, допустима ли такая поиция ног в лесной традиции, является ли это большой помехой в правельной практике?
- Есть ли возмлжность взять обет молчания после полного курса обучения с учителем (5лет) когда стану полноценным биккху, зная что молча песни мирянам петь будет проблиматично, возможен ли этот обет?
- Есть ли у меня, одного среди тысяч других европейцев, воможность стать частью учеников а.Чаа, зная что монастырь, как мне показалось, известен ?
- Нужен ли спонсор?
- Что может посоветывать мне прошедший этот путь монах?

С благодарностью

----------


## Ануруддха

Как то излишне серьезно все, вы на месяц в ретрит (обычно 14-21 день), съездите и все вопросы отпадут. Там и про монашество, если поймете, что это ваше, обговорите.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.05.2012), Secundus (26.04.2012), Tong Po (26.04.2012), Wyrd (26.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Буль (26.04.2012), Иван Денисов (26.04.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (26.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Присоединяюсь к мнению Модератора. Вопросы, в основном, надуманы.

Перед тем, как принимать монашество, неплохо пройти пробное обучение, чтоб попусту не грузить занятых людей своими идеями. Тем более, что в лесной традиции Вас все равно постригут очень нескоро. Если я не ничего не забыл, в Суан-Моке только через год обитания в монастыре постригают в саманеры. Мне в Непале предлагали почти такой же вариант - сначала полгода просто обитания при монастыре, чтоб убедиться, что вы переносите климат, не болеете, не глупите, не создаете проблем и так далее. Монашество - только через 5 лет.

Вы, вообще, в Тае были когда нибудь? Представляете, что такое - жить в тропиках? Это далеко не для каждого. А больные иностранцы никому не нужны.

----------

Tong Po (26.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Как то излишне серьезно все, вы на месяц в ретрит (обычно 14-21 день), съездите и все вопросы отпадут. Там и про монашество, если поймете, что это ваше, обговорите.


Уже взял отпуск в конце июлля, но кажется что если поеду то больше не вернусь...
Если честно то я уже готов, ем 1 раз в день, веган, когда сплю с 9 до 3 то чувствую себя превосходно, очень ясно и пылко, и чем дольше сплю тем хуже просыпаюсь.
Единственная физическая проблема, это поза медитации, я незнаю когда смогу, и смогу-ли, уложить ноги в лотос не вывехнув колени, если же нет, то пока не знаю можно ли сидеть на корточках... как бы не совсем дзен там будет, буду ли я белой вороной или нет. Вообщем поза для меня последняя физическая помеха. Ментальных помех нету, в плане "крыша поедет". Мотивация самая что ни на есть чистая, и непоколибимая, ибо так получилось что я не вижу другого смысла в своей жизни если не жизнь биккху. 
Вообщем мне пора на покой.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вы, вообще, в Тае были когда нибудь? Представляете, что такое - жить в тропиках? Это далеко не для каждого. А больные иностранцы никому не нужны.


Если чесно небыл, и незнаю что такое тропики... Самая большая проблема это климат? В чём его сложность, если вас не удручает...
Да, вообщем 6 лет, но мне некуда спешить, в том плане что моя цель это потерять цель

----------


## Мансур

> Если честно то я уже готов, ем 1 раз в день, веган, когда сплю с 9 до 3 то чувствую себя превосходно, очень ясно и пылко, и чем дольше сплю тем хуже просыпаюсь.


Это далеко не самое тяжелое, поверьте. То есть, это вообще не тяжелое, к этому привыкаешь уже через неделю.




> Единственная физическая проблема, это поза медитации, я незнаю когда смогу, и смогу-ли, уложить ноги в лотос не вывехнув колени, если же нет, то пока не знаю можно ли сидеть на корточках... как бы не совсем дзен там будет, буду ли я белой вороной или нет.


Жестких требований к позе нет. А вот какие физические проблемы у Вас возникнут в сезон дождей - Вы пока не знаете. Точно так же, как и "поедет ли крыша" или нет. И что станет с Вашей чистой мотивацией и смыслом жизни после полугода монотонной монастырской жизни.

----------

Tong Po (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это далеко не самое тяжелое, поверьте. То есть, это вообще не тяжелое, к этому привыкаешь уже через неделю.
> 
> 
> 
> Жестких требований к позе нет. А вот какие физические проблемы у Вас возникнут в сезон дождей - Вы пока не знаете. Точно так же, как и "поедет ли крыша" или нет. И что станет с Вашей чистой мотивацией и смыслом жизни после полугода монотонной монастырской жизни.


Что есть самое тяжёлое?
Что сулит сезон дождей моему здоровью?
Если чесно именно монотонность я и ищю, поставил на автопилот, и всё... покой..... даже говорить не надо...

----------


## Мансур

> Самая большая проблема это климат? В чём его сложность, если вас не удручает...


Сначала идет дождь, как из ведра, стеной. Но это еще не беда. Потом выходит солнце, а это +50 в тени. И вся эта вода испаряется за час. В результате воздух примерно как в русской парной. Не знаю, у кого как, но у нас в группах довольно много народу валялось с лихорадкой. Им вежливо объясняли, что сначала надо решить проблемы со здоровьем, а потом приезжать на ритриты.

----------

AlexТ (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Сначала идет дождь, как из ведра, стеной. Но это еще не беда. Потом выходит солнце, а это +50 в тени. И вся эта вода испаряется за час. В результате воздух примерно как в русской парной. Не знаю, у кого как, но у нас в группах довольно много народу валялось с лихорадкой. Им вежливо объясняли, что сначала надо решить проблемы со здоровьем, а потом приезжать на ритриты.


Чтож... Это отличный момент для практики непостоянства дхамм. Смотришь как тело горит, тебе холодно, потом наблюдаешь как уходишь... что тут поделать, на то есть причины.

 Упасака сутта: Мирянин
Уд 2.5	
Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный жил недалеко от Саваттхи, в расположенном в роще Джеты монастыре Анаттхапиндики. Как то раз один мирянин приехал туда из Иччанангалы по делам. Закончив свои дела в Саваттхи, он посетил Господина и, почтительно поклонившись ему, сел на уважительном расстоянии. Когда мирянин устроился по удобнее Благословенный молвил: «Наконец то, о мирянин, ты нашел время что бы прийти сюда».
«Долгое время, о достопочтенный, я хотел навестить и Увидеть Господина, но будучи занятым различными делами никак не мог выделить время что бы лично пообщаться с Благословенным».
Осознав значимость этого момента, Благословенный сформулировал вдохновленное четверостишие:

    Чудесно не владеть ничем
    Когда ты понял и пережил Дхамму.
    Смотри как люди захвачены своей собственностью,
    Как люди живут привязанными друг к другу.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Пускай человек дерзает. В монахи, в лесном монастыре его все равно сразу никто не пострижет. А походит какое-то время в отроках/духах, поработает на монастырь, помедитирует и решит, как быть дальше, если что назад всегда можно вернуться. Тот же ритрит и получиться.

----------

Zom (26.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> - Есть ли возмлжность взять обет молчания после полного курса обучения с учителем (5лет) когда стану полноценным биккху, зная что молча песни мирянам петь будет проблиматично, возможен ли этот обет?


А вот это желание довольно странное. У вас и так будет сильная социальная депривация и языковой барьер. Зачем еще и обет молчания? Это эскапизмом попахивает.

----------

Bob (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Вообщем мне пора на покой.


Двадцать один год... Пора, самое время... И родители разрешили...  :Kiss:

----------

Secundus (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Иван Петров (26.04.2012), Сауди (27.04.2012), Фил (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Да, 21 год это ещё рано. Думаю у человека "синдром повышенной духовности". Сам им страдаю :Smilie:  Я тоже собираюсь в монастырь, но точно знаю, что не сейчас. Пусть этот синдром пройдёт, вот тогда можно будет посмотреть.

----------

Akaguma (27.04.2012), Kittisaro (26.04.2012), Tong Po (26.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Wyrd (26.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

На мой взгляд, оптимальный возраст для такого решения с 25-27 до 30-32 лет.

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Кстати, если автор темы знаком с суттами, то он должен был прочесть сутту, в которой Будда говорит, что человек может быть отшельником и живя в мирском селении, главное, чтобы "он оставил своего спутника - пристрастие".

Я полагаю, что автор темы бежит от жизни, боится отвлекающих факторов в миру и думает, что в монастыре он их не получит. Ага, как же. Там другие отвлекающие факторы, свои, монастырские заботы.

----------

Bob (26.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Алевлад (26.04.2012), Леонид Ш (26.04.2012), Фил (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, как "доводят свежайшие данные разведки", один русский, на автора темы очень похожий, побыв чуть менее года в том же Наначате, и даже постригшись в саманеры (а даже в них там не сразу стригут - лишь через несколько месяцев), уже оттуда успел убежать .) Так что тут видимо стоит ждать повторения этой ситуации.

----------

Фил (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Да и ещё. А к воздержанию Вы готовы? Я думаю, Вам надо года три по воздерживаться от секса, вот тогда и видно будет :Smilie:  Чует моё сердце, что я сам от этого ещё не скоро отойду :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Алевлад (26.04.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Кстати, как "доводят свежайшие данные разведки", один русский, на автора темы очень похожий, побыв чуть менее года в том же Наначате, и даже постригшись в саманеры (а даже в них там не сразу стригут - лишь через несколько месяцев), уже оттуда успел убежать .) Так что тут видимо стоит ждать повторения этой ситуации.


Наначат, это тот фаранговский монастырь, где заставляют работать, жесткая дисциплина и одним пустым рисом кормят?

----------


## Топпер

Нет. С едой там в порядке. Наначат - это фаранговский монастырь аджана Чаа.

----------


## AlexТ

> Сначала идет дождь, как из ведра, стеной. Но это еще не беда. Потом выходит солнце, а это +50 в тени. И вся эта вода испаряется за час. В результате воздух примерно как в русской парной. Не знаю, у кого как, но у нас в группах довольно много народу валялось с лихорадкой. Им вежливо объясняли, что сначала надо решить проблемы со здоровьем, а потом приезжать на ритриты.


Жаль что так жарко. Спасибо за то что вы описали. Мне жарко уже в +15С (если есть солнце), а +25 уже сильно неприятно...  А +50C!!!!  :EEK!:  
Посмотрел погоду в Бангкоке... Там минимальная температура как правило больше чем максимальная здесь...
Да... Тайские монастыри мне наверное не судьба...

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Жаль что так жарко. Спасибо за то что вы описали. Мне жарко уже в +15С (если есть солнце), а +25 уже сильно неприятно...  А +50C!!!!  
> Посмотрел погоду в Бангкоке... Там минимальная температура как правило больше чем максимальная здесь...
> Да... Тайские монастыри мне наверное не судьба...


Есть монастыри в США, Англии и Европе.

----------


## Топпер

> Жаль что так жарко. Спасибо за то что вы описали. Мне жарко уже в +15С (если есть солнце), а +25 уже сильно неприятно...  А +50C!!!!  
> Посмотрел погоду в Бангкоке... Там минимальная температура как правило больше чем максимальная здесь...
> Да... Тайские монастыри мне наверное не судьба...


Ну, + 50 - это конечно несколько утрированно, но в жаркий сезон до сорока в тени может быть. Это при почти 100% влажности. Мне лично +38 уже очень тяжело переносить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Пускай человек дерзает. В монахи, в лесном монастыре его все равно сразу никто не пострижет. *А походит какое-то время в отроках/духах, поработает на монастырь, помедитирует и решит,* как быть дальше, если что назад всегда можно вернуться. Тот же ритрит и получиться.


Если никто не заставляет работать быстро, но спокойно, умеренно, аккуратно, внимательно, осозннанно то можно и весь день работать, именно это поддалкивание в спину когда хоется просто делать а не заниматься спортом "кто больше" "кто быстрее" для меня и не выносимо в миру. 




> А вот это желание довольно странное. У вас и так будет сильная *социальная депривация и языковой барьер.* Зачем еще и обет молчания? Это эскапизмом попахивает.


О чём говорить человеку в миру который способен говорить лишь о дхамме? Остальное мне не интересно
Знаю звучит пафосно, но мне не интересен футбол, когда то рисовал хорошо, сейчас для меня это пусто, я невижу ничего что могло бы меня зацепить... поверте я искал, даже купил гармошку, так на ней и не сиграл. Моего интереса хватает на ! день, потом оккуратно ставится в угол...

Габбхини сутта: Непраздная
Уд 2.6
_Без сомнения счастливы не имеющие ничего;
Имеющие высшее понимамие уже не могут владеть ни чем.
Смотри как страдают владеющие имуществом,
Те кто сильно привязан к другим ._




> Двадцать один год... Пора, самое время... И родители разрешили...


Да я так же считаю. Точнее я не считаю... просто иду туда где моё внутренее спокойствие будет в гармонии с тем что меня окружает, тут  меня укачивает.



> *Да, 21 год это ещё рано.* Думаю у человека *"синдром повышенной духовности"*. Сам им страдаю Я тоже собираюсь в монастырь, но точно знаю, что не сейчас. Пусть этот синдром пройдёт, вот тогда можно будет посмотреть.


Чего ждать?
У меня синдром полного спокойствия.



> Кстати, если автор темы знаком с суттами, то он должен был прочесть сутту, в которой Будда говорит, что человек может быть отшельником и живя в мирском селении, главное, чтобы* "он оставил своего спутника - пристрастие".*
> 
> Я полагаю, что автор темы бежит от жизни, *боится отвлекающих факторов в миру и думает, что в монастыре он их не получит.* Ага, как же. Там другие отвлекающие факторы, свои, монастырские заботы.


Да, читал об этой сутте на форуме. Я и сейчас отшельник, но я вынужден работать  а значит что я вынужден думать, к тому же о чёмто что для меня пусто, покупки продажи, а значит обман... Если отвлекающие факторы связанны с дхаммой, или хотябы они дают время быть сдесь и сейчас, то какие же это отвлекающие факторы?
"Если у тебя есть время чтобы дышать, у тебя есть время чтобы медитировать"(ъ)а.Чаа



> Да и ещё. *А к воздержанию Вы готовы? Я думаю, Вам надо года три по воздерживаться от секса,* вот тогда и видно будет Чует моё сердце, что я сам от этого ещё не скоро отойду


Если чесно на моём счатчике их уже 4 года, примерно, я их не считаю, эту пружину я поставил в угол и не нажимаю на неё.


*И всё же*
Мои вопросы остались без ответа.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> На мой взгляд, оптимальный возраст для такого решения с 25-27 до 30-32 лет.


Как раз к этому возрасту решение и будет принято окончательно, имею ввиду что окончательное острижение будет именно в этом возрасте.
Какое значение имеет возраст тела, если опыт исчисляется не годами но количеством обдуманной информации ?

----------


## Мансур

> Жаль что так жарко. Спасибо за то что вы описали. Мне жарко уже в +15С (если есть солнце), а +25 уже сильно неприятно...  А +50C!!!!  
> Посмотрел погоду в Бангкоке... Там минимальная температура как правило больше чем максимальная здесь...
> Да... Тайские монастыри мне наверное не судьба...


Есть вариант с Непалом. Это уже совсем другой климат - там вполне можно жить  :Smilie:  Тхеравадинов там, правда, совсем немного - около 80 человек на всю страну. И живут они там не в таких тепличных условиях, как в Тае. Но это создает совершенно удивительную атмосферу братства и единства. На меня непальские тхеравадинские монастыри произвели огромное впечатление.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Бханте, ну вот прям сейчас там 38. А лето еще не началось )

----------


## Мансур

Алексей, самое сложное - это верность.

----------


## Secundus

> ...перед тем как удалиться, и начать путь, у меня несколько вопросов...


Ваши вопросы обусловлены умом и только поэтому они не кажутся вам абсурдными,
Но это только для ума имеет значение что будет потом и там. 
Если сейчас вами руководит ум, то скорее всего он же и вернет вас обратно. Просто потому, что он считает, что плод практики это нечто, которое будет всегда со мной.

На мой взгляд вам уже предложили идеальный вариант проверки своей готовности к самоотречению: съездите временно, на интенсивный ретрит, – просто потому, что реальность создаваемая нашим умом сильно отличается от настоящей реальности вокруг нас.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, ну вот прям сейчас там 38. А лето еще не началось )


А сейчас самый жаркий сезон и есть. Летом там прохладнее.

----------

Raudex (27.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> А сейчас самый жаркий сезон и есть. Летом там прохладнее.


Не стану спорить, Вам виднее. По субъективным ощущениям мне казалось - что намного выше 40. Возможно, даже скорее всего, это изза влажности.

----------


## Топпер

Так  +38 при 90 - 95 %  влажности - это ощущение весьма неприятное. Я в Поволжье бывал при +40 Но там существенно суше и переносится жара легче. А в Тае при такой температуре я только от кондиционера до кондиционера могу ходить  :Smilie:

----------

Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Я думаю, что на Шри-Ланке не так жарко. Там всюду вода, остров всё же, потому температура не такая как на материке. Потому, я наверно туда рвану :Smilie: 
Говорят, там ещё и опасных животных типа ядовитых змей и насекомых и мусульман не так много как на материке.

----------


## Kittisaro

> - Мой англиский не совершеннен в устной речи, но читаю бегло, будет ли это большой помехой по началу?
> - Я не гибкий, и в лотосе сидеть немогу, болит правое колено и чтобы иметь прямую спину и быть расслабленным я сижу на корточках, допустима ли такая поиция ног в лесной традиции, является ли это большой помехой в правельной практике?
> - Есть ли возмлжность взять обет молчания после полного курса обучения с учителем (5лет) когда стану полноценным биккху, зная что молча песни мирянам петь будет проблиматично, возможен ли этот обет?
> - Есть ли у меня, одного среди тысяч других европейцев, воможность стать частью учеников а.Чаа, зная что монастырь, как мне показалось, известен ?


Все это возможно и решится по ходу практики.




> - Нужен ли спонсор?


В Наначате нет.




> - Что может посоветывать мне прошедший этот путь монах?


Нужно найти такого монаха и спросить. Но таких не много. Там сейчас живет русскоговорящий чех с 10-ю вассами, сможете у него спросить.




> Вообщем мне пора на покой...Мотивация самая что ни на есть чистая, и непоколибимая, ибо так получилось что я не вижу другого смысла в своей жизни если не жизнь биккху


А вот это не очень здорово звучит. Если бы вы сказали: "Я хочу в бой", то было бы лучше. Ибо, практикуя полное отречение, вас ждет непрерывная жестокая борьба со своими килесами, о силе которой вы даже и не представляли ранее. Внутреннего устойчивого равновесия, в первые годы, будет добиться вряд ли возможно.
Вам действительно пока торопиться быть монахом не следует. Поживете в Наначате год анагариком, год саманерой и разберетесь со своей *истинной* мотивацией. Зачастую оказывается так, что та мотивация, которую вы сейчас свято считаете истинной, может оказаться не более чем надуманной, например, скрытым средством бегства от проблем и т.д. Если это окажется так, то ваши страдания только приумножатся. Тогда вам придется либо менять ориентиры, либо расстригаться, либо смириться со своей безнадежностью. В общем монашеская жизнь это длительный и тяжелый процесс внутренней рефлексии, и тот покой, на который вы рассчитываете (внутреннее равновесие), может прийти к вам только через много лет *усиленной* практики.

Кроме того в Наначате вам особо в покое быть не дадут. Там жесткий внутренний распорядок обязанностей, особенно для начинающих, многие, кстати из-за этого там не выдерживают. Но для англоговорящего иностранца я других вариантов на первые годы не вижу.




> Суан-Моке только через год обитания в монастыре постригают в саманеры


В СМ вообще не стригут в монахи. Только детишек на каникулы в саманеры.


На счет климата. По мне так он намного лучше российского, но тоже не сахар. В жаркий сезон здесь изнываешь от жары, в сезон дождей на тебе растут грибы от влажности, а в холодный сезон севернее Бангкока довольно холодно. Плюс наводнения. 
Еще, живя в лесу, надо быть готовым к таким сюрпризам как местная фауна. Например, просыпаться в обнимку с каким-нибудь тарантулом или наступать на хвосты ядовитым змеям, ну и т.д.




> Наначат, это тот фаранговский монастырь, где...одним пустым рисом кормят?


Нет. Не встречал еще монастыря, где кормили бы так мощно и разнообразно как там.

----------

Raudex (27.04.2012), sergey (26.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Vladiimir (26.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Аминадав (26.04.2012), Ануруддха (26.04.2012), Мира Смирнова (29.07.2013), Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> У меня синдром полного спокойствия.


У Вас, как сказал бы Кастанеда, ЧСВ, батенька :Smilie: 

ЧСВ - Чувство собственной важности.

----------

Raudex (27.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Ну, да в принципе... Желание, как и всё в мире непостоянно...а значит дуккха... потому и оно пройдёт...со временм.

----------


## Мансур

> В СМ вообще не стригут в монахи. Только детишек на каникулы в саманеры.


Я там был довольно давно, лет 7-10 назад. На доске объявлений в столовой висел документ с заголовком "Если Вы хотите остаться и продолжать". Начинался список с того, что нужно пройти минимум два ритрита и оставаться в монастыре на время между ними. Потом послушничество, потом саманерство и т. д. Что я соврешенно точно помню, так это примечание что "Вы можете не стричься в монахи, а оставаться в саманерах столько, сколько пожелаете"

Так что либо раньше стригли, либо переселяли в какой-то соседний монастырь для пострига.

----------

Zom (26.04.2012)

----------


## Secundus

аффтар, само название вашей темы уже можно считать фрейдистской оговоркой, оговоркой ума, эго, атты: возможно за этим стоит такой феномен как эскапизм. Уходы куда бы ни было ничего не дают. Потому что уходит эго, но оно встречает только саму же себя на новом месте. Ригпа же всегда только здесь.

С точки зрения буддийской практики, имхо, вам куда более окажется полезным осознавание причин, приводящих к намерению уйти, определенный ретроспективный анализ и осмысление прошедших двадцати лет, возможно таким образом вы гораздо быстрее продвинетесь на Пути, нежели отправитесь на поиски "воздушных замков" своего ума, которые он понастроил вокруг монашества, монастырей или просветления.

Вам всего 21 год - у вас всё впереди, если вы вступили на Путь, то вы достигнете всего, что нужно. Я в вас верю.
Просто уже сейчас добавляйте осознанность в свою жизнь, практикуйте уже сейчас и здесь, не дожидаясь будущего ухода в монастырь.
Куда бы ни пришли ваши стопы потом и там - вы всегда будете в здесь и сейчас.

----------

Тао (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Да, тем более, я думаю, что при нынешнем монашестве достичь просветление в монастыре уже практически не возможно, так как монастыри взяли на себя кучу всяких общественных обязательств. Во времена Будды может и каждый Бхиккху достигал пробуждения, но сейчас вряд ли.

Вам кажется, что придя в монастырь Вам дадут желтые одеяния и покажут место, где Вы будете жить, и потом Вас оставят в покое до самого просветления. Нет, такого не будет.

Вообще, я думаю, что иногда и в миру можно достичь более спокойного ритма жизни, чем в монастыре, имхо, конечно.

----------

Алексей Л (05.11.2012), Фил (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Во времена Будды может и каждый Бхиккху достигал пробуждения, но сейчас вряд ли.


Уже при жизни Будды с каждым годом после его просветления становилось всё меньше и меньше архатов. А сейчас - один монах на миллион может достигает. Поэтому, конечно, монашество должно прочно основываться на вере. Так как скорее всего за всю монашескую жизнь ты никаких крутейших плодов может и не достигнешь даже. Но ум можно будет почистить неплохо при правильном подходе .)

----------

Bob (26.04.2012), Joy (26.04.2012), Kittisaro (26.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Хочу уйти в монастырь


А Вы этого достойны?

----------


## Мансур

Не, если человек всерьез интересуется буддизмом - то ехать, конечно, надо. В-первых, это очень воодушевляет на дальнейшую практику. Во-вторых, дает возможность познакомиться с традицией, с живой традицией, а не книжными концепциями и западными трактовками. В-третьих, это изучение себя, своей реакции на тот образ жизни, который проповедовал Будда. Ну, и так далее. Просто не надо ставить сверхзадачу - "вот поеду и не вернусь". Всяко может выйти.

----------

Ittosai (26.04.2012), Secundus (26.04.2012), Tong Po (26.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.04.2012), Тао (26.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012), Фил (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Слушайте, а может автор, родившись тут, в нашем бренном мире, достиг ступени "не-возврощающегося"? А мы его от монастыря отговариваем. Я просто впечатлён его воздержанием. С семнадцати лет воздерживаться это, по моему мнению, сильно.

Но по некой информации, достичь ступени вступления в поток можно и дома. Я думаю, этого достаточно. А там уже будучи в высших мирах и просветлеть можно.

Там и срок жизни по больше.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Слушайте, а может автор, родившись тут, в нашем бренном мире, достиг ступени "не-возврощающегося"? А мы его от монастыря отговариваем. Я просто впечатлён его воздержанием. С семнадцати лет воздерживаться это, по моему мнению, сильно.
> 
> Но по некой информации, достичь ступени вступления в поток можно и дома. Я думаю, этого достаточно. А там уже будучи в высших мирах и просветлеть можно.
> 
> Там и срок жизни по больше.


Вот не понимаю я этого сарказма! Чем он вызван и зачем это? Человек задал вопрос, знающие люди ему отвечают. Лично вас что не устраивает в решении Алексея? Есть в нем что-то противоречащее буддийскому пути?
А что для кого достаточно - каждый сам решает.

Алексей, пусть все у вас сложится наилучшим образом.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Я просто впечатлён его воздержанием.


Анагамину нет нужды воздерживаться - ибо у него в принципе не существует влечения к чувственности .)

----------

Андрей Бернштайн (26.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

ZOM, спасибо, чо то я и не подумал.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Анагамину нет нужды воздерживаться - ибо у него в принципе не существует влечения к чувственности .)


Не хочу сказать, что топикстартер анагамин, но все же если он здоров и говорит правду, то полное отсутствие сексуальной активности в возрасте от 17 до 21 года - феноменально.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Все это возможно и решится по ходу практики.


Безусловно, но можно ли сидеть на корточкак по типу зен? Просто не хочу много внимания привлекать




> В Наначате нет.


Это хорошо




> Нужно найти такого монаха и спросить. Но таких не много. Там сейчас живет русскоговорящий чех с 10-ю вассами, сможете у него спросить.


Спрошу, но тогда я уже буду там, больше хотел спросить об общих деталях которые нельзя предвидеть не остригшись.




> А вот это не очень здорово звучит. Если бы вы сказали: "Я хочу в бой", то было бы лучше. Ибо, практикуя полное отречение, вас ждет непрерывная жестокая борьба со своими килесами, о силе которой вы даже и не представляли ранее. Внутреннего устойчивого равновесия, в первые годы, будет добиться вряд ли возможно.


Можно их просто наблюдать. Если я их вижу и чувствую то достаточно оставаться в этом

Аджакалапака сутта: Яккха Аджакалапака
Уд 1.7
_Когда брахман перешел грань
Вещей относящихся к себе самому
Тогда он превзошёл в величии,
Этого яккху с его оглушительными воплями._




> Вам действительно пока торопиться быть монахом не следует. Поживете в Наначате год анагариком, год саманерой и разберетесь со своей *истинной* мотивацией. Зачастую оказывается так, что та мотивация, которую вы сейчас свято считаете истинной, может оказаться не более чем надуманной, например, скрытым средством бегства от проблем и т.д. Если это окажется так, то ваши страдания только приумножатся. Тогда вам придется либо менять ориентиры, либо расстригаться, либо смириться со своей безнадежностью. В общем монашеская жизнь это длительный и тяжелый процесс внутренней рефлексии, и тот покой, на который вы рассчитываете (внутреннее равновесие), может прийти к вам только через много лет *усиленной* практики.


Спасибо за предостеряжение.
Как бы сказал Брюс Ли : "Если хочешь научится плавать, прыгай в воду"





> Кроме того в Наначате вам особо в покое быть не дадут. Там жесткий внутренний распорядок обязанностей, особенно для начинающих, многие, кстати из-за этого там не выдерживают. Но для англоговорящего иностранца я других вариантов на первые годы не вижу.


Ясно. Это отлично. Если распорядок жёсткий, то значит стабильность максимальная и изменения минимальны. Поставил на автопилот, сел в кресло и сиди. Именно как можно правил я и ищу, чем тоньше и уже труба, тем быстрее поднимается в ней вода. Стоило лишь убедиться что направление выбранно верно, ведь однажды проснувшись у дерева с амнезией не всегда можно сказать с уверенностью куда ты шёл, убедившись что ветер дует в правельно направлении, достаточно дать погоде быть ясной, а воде быть гладкой и распахнуть паруса...




> Нет. Не встречал еще монастыря, где кормили бы так мощно и разнообразно как там.


Я веган, буду ли я обязан есть обсолютно всё разнообразие из за уважение к тем кто меня кормит, или есть возможность отказаться от животной пищи?




> У Вас, как сказал бы Кастанеда, ЧСВ, батенька
> ЧСВ - Чувство собственной важности.


Все мы одинакого важны.




> аффтар, само название вашей темы уже можно считать фрейдистской оговоркой, оговоркой ума, эго, атты: возможно за этим стоит такой феномен как эскапизм. Уходы куда бы ни было ничего не дают. Потому что уходит эго, но оно встречает только саму же себя на новом месте. Ригпа же всегда только здесь.


Написал пост в теме про Буддизм в Тае, тему создал не автор первого поста.
Если эго выйдет на ружу, то это отлично, значит будет чем заняться ещё некоторое время




> С точки зрения буддийской практики, имхо, вам куда более окажется полезным осознавание причин, приводящих к намерению уйти, определенный ретроспективный анализ и осмысление прошедших двадцати лет, возможно таким образом вы гораздо быстрее продвинетесь на Пути, нежели отправитесь на поиски "воздушных замков" своего ума, которые он понастроил вокруг монашества, монастырей или просветления.


Причины таковы:
- мне ничего не нужно кроме покушать раз в день.
- у меня нет нужды думать о чём-то кроме дхаммы, но в миру ты обязан это делать и тд.

Как говорится "Мы работаем на работе которую ненавидим чтобы купить вещи которы нам не нужны"




> Вам всего 21 год - у вас всё впереди, если вы вступили на Путь, то вы достигнете всего, что нужно. Я в вас верю.
> Просто уже сейчас добавляйте осознанность в свою жизнь, практикуйте уже сейчас и здесь, не дожидаясь будущего ухода в монастырь.
> Куда бы ни пришли ваши стопы потом и там - вы всегда будете в здесь и сейчас.


Спасибо, я так и делаю, но в миру слишком большая турбулентность от носящихся туда-обратно людей, если раскрою парус то унесёт в открытое море, я же иду по ветру и по волнам, ибо все волны ведут на берег.




> Вам кажется, что придя в монастырь Вам дадут желтые одеяния и покажут место, где Вы будете жить, и потом Вас оставят в покое до самого просветления. Нет, такого не будет.


Если не будут сильно толкать, мол быстрее быстрее, нету времени, вот тебе список к обеду чтоб всё ок.. то есть не дадут места для того самого "сейчас", то это давольно печально, если же есть место для "сейчас", то этому нету цены.




> А Вы этого достойны?


Нет




> Слушайте, а может автор, родившись тут, в нашем бренном мире, достиг ступени "не-возврощающегося"? А мы его от монастыря отговариваем. Я просто впечатлён его воздержанием. С семнадцати лет воздерживаться это, по моему мнению, сильно.


Для некурящего человека запрет на курение в помещении не является запретом, но защитой.
Темболее какой смысл в сексе если закрыв глаза можно добиться ощущения оргазма ещё сильнее и не только в области паха но вкаждой клетке организма. Я считаю секс примитивным занятием для практикующего буддиста. Без какой либо нотки презрения, просто в темноте можно зажеч спичку, а можно зажеч костёр.

----------

Volkoff (26.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Не, если человек всерьез интересуется буддизмом - то ехать, конечно, надо. В-первых, это очень воодушевляет на дальнейшую практику. Во-вторых, дает возможность познакомиться с традицией, с живой традицией, а не книжными концепциями и западными трактовками. В-третьих, это изучение себя, своей реакции на тот образ жизни, который проповедовал Будда. Ну, и так далее. Просто не надо ставить сверхзадачу - "вот поеду и не вернусь". Всяко может выйти.


А может выйти и полностью наоборот. Так что начудит делов - а потом по таким господам о русских в целом будут судить. И опять же, сами русские, которые не в теме, по таким товарищам потом будут судить о "буддийских монахах тхеравады".  Уже, кстати, прецеденты есть :-/

А вообще сабж конечно экзальтация чистой воды .) Без вариантов .)

----------

Bob (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Я считаю секс примитивным занятием для практикующего буддиста.


 :EEK!:

----------

Wyrd (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> А может выйти и полностью наоборот. Так что начудит делов - а потом по таким господам о русских в целом будут судить. И опять же, сами русские, которые не в теме, по таким товарищам потом будут судить о "буддийских монахах тхеравады".  Уже, кстати, прецеденты есть :-/


В смысле? Расскажите, если можно.

----------


## Kittisaro

> Безусловно, но можно ли сидеть на корточкак по типу зен? Просто не хочу много внимания привлекать


Думаю разрешат.




> Можно их просто наблюдать. Если я их вижу и чувствую то достаточно оставаться в этом


Попробуйте...




> Я веган, буду ли я обязан есть обсолютно всё разнообразие из за уважение к тем кто меня кормит, или есть возможность отказаться от животной пищи?


Сможете есть, что захотите.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А может выйти и полностью наоборот. Так что начудит делов - а потом по таким господам о русских в целом будут судить. И опять же, сами русские, которые не в теме, по таким товарищам потом будут судить о "буддийских монахах тхеравады".  Уже, кстати, прецеденты есть :-/


Поэтому и есть намерение взять обет молчания.
Ибо за мою "дхамму" меня даже тут блокировали 4 раза и воскрешали 1 раз, не говоря про другие сайты. Какой смысл что то говорить когда никто не слышит. К тому же как говорится : учить людей о том что находится в сжатом кулаке сродни обману, ибо в кулаке ничего нету

----------


## Bob

У Вас какой то перманентный синдром месcии ; )

----------

Raudex (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> У Вас какой то перманентный синдром месии ; )


Когда говорит мессия его слушают, когда говорит человек видно лишь его эго.
Если бы я был мессией мне не нужно было бы идти в монастырь.

----------

Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Bob

Ну Вы же пишете, что вас тут не понимают  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  и банят. Не задумывались почему?



> Если бы я был мессией мне не нужно было бы идти в монастырь.


Ну почему же? Очень многим мессиям было бы полезно поучиться Дхамме. : )

----------

Raudex (27.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я думаю, что на Шри-Ланке не так жарко. Там всюду вода, остров всё же, потому температура не такая как на материке. Потому, я наверно туда рвану
> Говорят, там ещё и опасных животных типа ядовитых змей и насекомых и мусульман не так много как на материке.


Змей и насекомых точно больше. Да и мусульман хватает.

----------

Eugeny (26.04.2012), Raudex (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ну Вы же пишете, что вас тут не понимают  и банят. Не задумывались почему?


Из за метода.

Последний сюжет бана, прошу модераторов в этот раз не банить.
Знаете почему пьяный человек получает удовольствие? 
Потому что когда есть дижение относительно стабильности, то появляется чувство удовольствия, захватывает дух. Когда человек медитирует, именно эта разница в резонансе между стабильностью и движением и повоцирует ощущения телесных, ментальных и эмоциональных удовольствий. 
Сорвав с себя кожу можно заметить насколько увеличивается чувствитеьность. Мы же абсолютно голые и всегда ими были. 

Но такие наркотики как алкоголь, трава, химия и медитация (на удовольствие) акцентируют/срывают с нас плоть на разных уровнях (тело, мысль, эмоция и ум), но мы не понимаем что это, и почему это...

Вот за пимерно такое меня банят. Тепрь я просто цитирую Будду, так проще и понятней, а значит и вернее.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

По теме.

*Бхаддия сутта: Бхаддия
Уд 2.10*
Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный жил в расположенном в Анупии в манговом саду. Тогда уважаемый Бхаддия, сын Калигодхи, придя в лес под крону дерева, постоянно повторял: «Какое блаженство! Ах какое блаженство!»
Большое количество монахов слышало, что Бхаддия сын Калигодхи придя в лес под крону дерева постоянно повторяет: «Какое блаженство! Ах какое блаженство!» и подобные мысли приши в их умы: «Без сомнений, уважаемый Бхаддия сын Калигодхи сильно неудовлетворен святой жизнью т.к. будучи мирянином наслаждался титулом правителя. И, теперь сидя в одиночестве леса, вспоминает об этом повторяя: «Какое блаженство! Ах какое блаженство!»
По этому случаю большое количество монахов посетило Благословенного и, высказав ему почтение и усевшись на почтительном рассоянии, рассказало ему об этом.
Тогда Господин сказал одному из монахов: «Монах, от моего имени скажи монаху Бхаддии: «Учитель зовет тебя, друг Бхаддия»
«Хорошо, Преподобный.» ответил монах и придя к уважаемому Бхаддии, передал ему слова Благословенного.
Когда уважаемый Бхаддия предстал перед Благословенным и, высказав ему почтение сел на уважительном расстоянии, Господин спросил его: «Правда ли, о Бхаддия, что ты, придя в лес под крону дерева, постоянно повторяешь: «Какое блаженство! Ах какое блаженство!»?»
«Да, о достопочтенный.»
«Но что заставляет тебя произносить это?»
«Раньше, о достопочтенный, когда я был мирянином я наслаждался жизнью правителя, внутри и снаружи моих покоев стояла стража; внутри и снаружи моя столица охранялась; вся территория моего государства на границах и внутри была надежна охраняема. Но даже будучи столь надежно охраняемым я жил в страхе, беспокойстве, недоверии и боязни. Но сейчас, о Преподобныйй, когда я в лесу под кроной дерева во мне нет страха, беспокойства, недоверия и боязни. Я живу без забот: все мои нужды удовлетворены, с умом подобным уму оленя1. Понимая это, я постоянно повторяю: «Какое блаженство! Ах какое блаженство!»
Осознав значимость этого момента, Благословенный сформулировал вдохновленное четверостишие:

    В ком нет волнения,
    Оставив олицетворение себя с тем или этим,
    Свободный от страха, счастливый, без горестей,
    Девы не способны сравниться с ним.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Сергей Ч (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А вообще сабж конечно экзальтация чистой воды .) Без вариантов .)


Именно поэтому я больше не создаю тем, и это является одна из условий моего освобождения, потому что каждый раз получается экзальтация.
Вопросы темы изначально были заданы в теме про Буддизм в Тае.

----------


## Мансур

> Не хочу сказать, что топикстартер анагамин, но все же если он здоров и говорит правду, то полное отсутствие сексуальной активности в возрасте от 17 до 21 года - феноменально.


Ну почему ж отсуствие? Вы посмотрите, с каким жаром он изучает Дхамму!  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> А может выйти и полностью наоборот. Так что начудит делов - а потом по таким господам о русских в целом будут судить. И опять же, сами русские, которые не в теме, по таким товарищам потом будут судить о "буддийских монахах тхеравады".  Уже, кстати, прецеденты есть :-/


Ну если так рассуждать, то и с места не сойдешь. Это жизнь, иногда приходится принимать трудные решения и отвечать за тяжелые последствия. А насчет того, что начудит - ну, на то в Ватах и поставлены Аджаны, чтобы следить за учениками и принимать адекватные меры. Это стандартная работа наставника. Думаю, что неадекватных америкосов в Тае намного больше, чем неадекватных русских.




> А вообще сабж конечно экзальтация чистой воды .) Без вариантов .)


Знаете, когда я первый раз на заре перестройки оказался в Дарамсале, и увидел тибетского монаха, я испытал состояние, близкое к обморочному. Практически как будто Бог позвонил мне на мобилу. ) А сейчас думаю - ишь, понаразвелось их! 

Воннегут писал, что "самые красивые фиалки, которые я видел, росли на чистейших кошачьих экскрементах". Иногда не самые благие мотивации приводят к самым благим результатам. Экзальтация - это энергия, это ресурс. А без энергии не будет вообще ничего. Если он вовремя трансформирует ее - может выйти вполне кошерно.

----------

AndyZ (26.04.2012), Мира Смирнова (29.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> . А насчет того, что начудит - ну, на то в Ватах и поставлены Аджаны, чтобы следить за учениками и принимать адекватные меры. Это стандартная работа наставника.


В том-то и дело, что не научат. Для того чтоб научили - мало того, что должен быть аджан соответствующий, мало того, что ученик должен быть соответствующим, так ещё и тайский знать идеально надо, а также и тайский менталитет. 




> Думаю, что неадекватных америкосов в Тае намного больше, чем неадекватных русских.


Увы, видимо да. Почему в Тае белокожих монахов внутренне все тайцы считают не настоящими буддистами. Не заслужили "белые обезьяны" доверия .)




> Воннегут писал, что "самые красивые фиалки, которые я видел, росли на чистейших кошачьих экскрементах". Иногда не самые благие мотивации приводят к самым благим результатам. Экзальтация - это энергия, это ресурс. А без энергии не будет вообще ничего. Если он вовремя трансформирует ее - может выйти вполне кошерно.


Лучше дома сидеть трансформировать. А не монахом. 
Короче - я всегда за подход - "семь раз отмерь - один отрежь" - а не "попробуй порезать, а там гляди чё выйдет, то выйдет" ,)

----------

Карло (07.06.2012), Тао (26.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Знаете почему пьяный человек получает удовольствие? 
> Потому что когда есть дижение относительно стабильности, то появляется чувство удовольствия, захватывает дух.


 :Confused:  Вы в этом уверены? По-Вашему пьяницы выпивают для того, чтобы "захватывало дух"?

----------


## Мансур

> Лучше дома сидеть трансформировать. А не монахом. 
> Короче - я всегда за подход - "семь раз отмерь - один отрежь" - а не "попробуй порезать, а там гляди чё выйдет, то выйдет" ,)


Ужос. Страшно подумать, сколько раз Вы будете отмерять, когда выйдете на пенсию )

А если серьезно, то в кибернетике есть такое правило. "В комплексной системе элемент, обладающей наибольшей вариабельностью, будет контролирующим". В переводе на язык психологии это будет означать, что человек, владеющий двумя вариантами поведения, будет более эффективен в достижении поставленных целей, чем обладающий только одним. Не важно, каким. 

Так что моя позиция состоит в том, что лучше уметь и мерять, и рубить. Если б не дух авантюризма, и не некоторые экстремальные приключения, я б вообще вряд ли узнал о буддизме.

Мы уже довольно далеко ушли от темы. Так что если топикстартер или модератор попросят не флудить, то я готов.

----------

Ануруддха (26.04.2012), Леонид Ш (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вы в этом уверены? По-Вашему пьяницы выпивают для того, чтобы "захватывало дух"?


"Чтобы расслабиться", вроде.
Кстати очень интересное выражение, ибо оно подразумивает отпускание, но при этом сохраняется действие, получается что расслабление внутренее и отпускание внутренее. А в чём ещё можно взять прибежище если не в Будде.

Бао, предупредите меня если я говорю не то что надо, ибо говорить о наркотиках на форуме апрещенно, и тогда я перестану рассуждать. На данный момент я отвечаю на вопрос, и пошу не банить за ответ, из семи жизней всего 2 осталось, считая эту.




> Мы уже довольно далеко ушли от темы. Так что если топикстартер или модератор попросят не флудить, то я готов.


Тема о советах которые можно дать желающим стричся в биккху, вы же обсуждаете стоит или не стоит этого делать, как поступать и о чём думать, это сердце самоё темы, как мне кажется. В то время как алкогольное опьянение - флуд

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Алексей, а Вы не боитесь умереть от укуса какой-нибудь заразы? Я вот, например, думаю насчёт монашества, но ядовитые насекомые и прочее зверьё сильно отпугивают от этого дела.

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Алексей, а Вы не боитесь умереть от укуса какой-нибудь заразы? Я вот, например, думаю насчёт монашества, но ядовитые насекомые и прочее зверьё сильно отпугивают от этого дела.


Насколько я помню, Аджан Чаа 5 лет специально ходил по опасным лесам, населенным змеями и тиграми, чтобы побороть страх смерти.

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

То А.Чаа, а то Алексей.

Аджану повезло, его не сожрали, а вот Алексею может и не повезти.

----------


## Мансур

> То А.Чаа, а то Алексей.
> 
> Аджану повезло, его не сожрали, а вот Алексею может и не повезти.


У буддиста не может быть такой категории - "повезло" )

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Сауди (27.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

как не может. Камма у Аджана Чаа была хороша, вот и не сожрали. А откуда я знаю какая у меня камма? Вот и трясусь перед ядовитыми и опасными тварями Божьими.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, а Вы не боитесь умереть от укуса какой-нибудь заразы? Я вот, например, думаю насчёт монашества, но ядовитые насекомые и прочее зверьё сильно отпугивают от этого дела.


Думаю это будет интересно. Я ещё неразу не умирал в этой жизни.
А вообще страха нету, потому что боится "Я", а "Я" это точка в которой сфокусирывался опыт, информация, память о наборе причин и следствий этой или нескольких жизней. Грубо говоря вы боитесь сломать USB ключ с фотографиями. 0 боится потерять 1, Лотос боится упустить каплю, а Зеркало боится потерять отражение.

Если зеркало ровное и чистое, 
то отражение будет чётким и ясным, 
таким как есть, не искажённым, 
Не будет пугать смотрящего 
который думает "Какой я страшный!"

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

А Вы когда-нибудь находились в ситуации, когда понимали, что вот вот можете умереть?

----------

Карло (07.06.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Чтож, если в Вас и страха нет, и чувственных желаний и от Я избавились, то думаю Вам уже не в монастырь надо, а в Ниббану.

Так что, езжайте в ТАй, проветритесь немножко.

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я помню, Аджан Чаа 5 лет специально ходил по опасным лесам, населенным змеями и тиграми, чтобы побороть страх смерти.


И вообще говоря, это не здорово.

----------

Eugeny (26.04.2012), Raudex (27.04.2012), Буль (27.04.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (28.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А Вы когда-нибудь находились в ситуации, когда понимали, что вот вот можете умереть?


Ну если честно у меня прошлое давольно тёмное, щас вспоминаю 2 раза когда я посомтрел смерти в глаза и один раз когда почувствовал её дыхание. 
Один раз лет в 12 меня хотели украсть, под предлогом работы, ибо в детстве мы разгружали арбузы, подъехала машина сказала довезёт до рынка, я сел, друзья сказали выходи, я говорил поехали, потом в дали к нам начали идти бабушки поинтересоваться, я вышел, и когда они их увидели то сорвались с места. Только потом я понял что чуть не стал рабом.
Потом одной ночью уже во франции у макдональдса увидели парней желающих сделать заказ через Драйв, у одного был пистолет, мы стояли в 10 метрах, он его на нас направил я как это подобает в фильмах стал перед ним и с улыбкой сказал стрелять мне в сердце, ная что он не выстрелит, он тоже улыбнулся и опустил его, а потом направил на касиршу чтобы та дала им аказ бесплаино, потом сигнализация и они убежали.
И лет гдето в 13 шли по дороге беседовали с другом, я смотрел на него и говорил, тут он меня останавливает и перед нашим носом мчится камаз, я незаметил как мы подошли к дороге. Некоторое время спустя, этого моего друга сбила машина на этой же самой дороге, сломала ему ногу.
Если поискать можно найти ещё но я нелюблю ворошить прошлое.




> Так что, езжайте в ТАй, проветритесь немножко.


"И тебя вылечат и меня вылечат"  :Big Grin:

----------

Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Насколько я помню, Аджан Чаа 5 лет специально ходил по опасным лесам, населенным змеями и тиграми, чтобы побороть страх смерти.


Что его авторитет на самом деле как бы подрывает ,) 

из МН 2:

_И какие загрязнения следует устранять избеганием? Вот монах с правильным памятованием избегает встреч с диким слоном, с дикой лошадью, с диким буйволом, с дикой собакой, со змеёй. Он избегает пней, колючек, пропастей, обрывов, выгребных ям, канализаций._

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Можно искать себя на кладбищах, а можно застрять в лифте  :Smilie: 

Я тебя слышу.

----------


## Secundus

гм, поток сознания...

----------


## Kittisaro

> И вообще говоря, это не здорово.





> Что его авторитет на самом деле как бы подрывает ,)



В принципе не здорово, но зато какой эффект! Я думаю, что это аджан Ман его научил. Тот был сторонником экстремальных медитаций - дуккха-ведана, опасные для жизни места, голодание. Он утверждал, что такие медитации дают не сравнимый с обычными эффект. Можем их осуждать конечно, но зато какие монахи из них выросли. 
Кстати, везение здесь как бы ни при чем. А. Ман говорил, что если в твоем сердце нет страха и 100% осознанность, тигр тебя никогда не сожрет. Жрут тех, кто дает слабину. Т.е. это, опять же, практика не для простых смертных, и повторять не стоит.

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Мансур (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Кстати, везение здесь как бы ни при чем. А. Ман говорил, что если в твоем сердце нет страха и 100% осознанность, тигр тебя никогда не сожрет. *Жрут тех, кто дает слабину*. Т.е. это, опять же, практика не для простых смертных, и повторять не стоит.


А были случаи ?

----------


## AlexТ

> Здравствуйте уважаемые,


Я советую понять как правильно медитировать, иметь правильные взгляды и уехать в подходящий Монастырь (_пока есть здоровье и желание - все это аничча_!).   

Не тратьте время! Старость прийдёт и здоровье может обрушится в любой день. Потом может не быть возможности быть Монахом.

В Мирской жизни много искушений и можно легко уйти от Дхаммы.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Маркион (27.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В принципе не здорово, но зато какой эффект! Я думаю, что это аджан Ман его научил. Тот был сторонником экстремальных медитаций - дуккха-ведана, опасные для жизни места, голодание. Он утверждал, что такие медитации дают не сравнимый с обычными эффект. Можем их осуждать конечно, но зато какие монахи из них выросли. 
> Кстати, везение здесь как бы ни при чем. А. Ман говорил, что если в твоем сердце нет страха и 100% осознанность, тигр тебя никогда не сожрет. Жрут тех, кто дает слабину. Т.е. это, опять же, практика не для простых смертных, и повторять не стоит.


Это - *очень авторские* методики. Не вижу в них срединности.

----------

Eugeny (26.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> А были случаи ?


Съеденных монахов? Да, монахи много таких историй рассказывают. В основном, как пример монашеской стойкости.

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Я советую понять как правильно медитировать, иметь правильные взгляды и уехать в подходящий Монастырь (_пока есть здоровье и желание - все это аничча_!).   
> 
> Не тратьте время! Старость прийдёт и здоровье может обрушится в любой день. Потом может не быть возможности быть Монахом.
> 
> В Мирской жизни много искушений и можно легко уйти от Дхаммы.


*Суппаваса сутта: Непраздная Суппаваса
Уд 2.8*
_Тогда Суппаваса сказала своему мужу: «Пожалуйста, господин, навестите Перподобного и от моего имени преклонитесь перед ним. Спросите его как он себя чувствует,» И скажите: «Суппаваса дочь рода Колиев не могла родить уже в течение семи лет и на протяжении семи дней испытывала сильные страдания. Теперь же она выздоровела и родила на свет здорового сына. Она приглашает Орден монахов принимать пищу в ее доме в течении семи дней. Пожалуйста, примите это семидневное приглашение, Господин. Пусть Суппаваса пожертвует семь приемов пищи для Бларословенного и Ордена монахов.»
«Хорошо» сказал сын Колиев и, придя к Благословенному, повторил ему просьбу своей жены.
В это самое время один мирской последователь уже пригласил Орден монахов с Буддой во главе принять пищу в его доме на следующий день. Он был тем кто поддерживает уважаемого Махамоггаллану. Господин, позвав Махамоггаллану, сказал ему: «Моггаллана навести своего мирского помощника и скажи ему: «Суппаваса дочь рода Колиев не могла родить уже в течении семи лет и на протяжении семи дней испытывала сильные страдания. Теперь же она выздоровела и родила на свет здорового сына. Она приглашает Орден монахов принимать пищу в ее доме в течении семи дней. Позволь ей с делать это - ты, о помощник, сделаешь свое пожертование после нее».
«Хорошо, о достопочтимый». ответил уважаемый Махамоггаллана и, придя к своему мирскому помощнику, пересказал ему слова Благословенного.
«Если, о достопочтенный, благородный Махамогаллана обещает мне уверенность в трех вещах - в богатстве, жизни и вере - пусть Суппаваса дочь рода Колиев жертвует свои семь дней, а я пожертвую после нее».
«Две вещи я могу гарантировать тебе, друг: я гарантирую тебе богатство и жизнь; но что касается веры - только ты сам можешь быть уверен в ней(2)».
«Благородный Махамогаллана обещает мне уверенность в двух вещах - в богатстве и жизни. Я согласен что-бы Суппаваса дочь рода Колиев жертвовала семь дней. Я сделаю свое пожертвование после нее»._

*(2)* _Помощник опасался, что за эти семь дней он может потерять свое богатство, умереть или потерять веру в Три Драгоценности и в результате этого будет не способен совершить хороший поступок, который намеревался сделать: пожертвовать пищу Сообществу монахов. Поэтому он попросил уважаемого Махамоггаллану уверить его, что этого не случится. Тхера уверил его в этом, указав на то, что рост или исчезновение качества веры в уме человека: это его личная ответственность и ее нельзя обещать со стороны_

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Съеденных монахов? Да, монахи много таких историй рассказывают. В основном, как пример монашеской стойкости.


Ясно, спасибо !
В худшем случае можно пожертвовать своим телом и переродится учеником Будды  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> гм, поток сознания...


В смысле?

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Ясно, спасибо !
> В худшем случае можно пожертвовать своим телом и переродится учеником Будды


Будда не зря дал наставление монахам, чтобы те лишний раз не рисковали. Будда ничего просто так не говорил.
А относиться к телу пренебрежительно таким образом очень не срединно. Потому поддерживаю пост Бханте Топпера.

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

В мирской жизни мы можем умереть в любой день (_ДТП, убитым, несчастный случай, и.т.д_).

Лучше умереть следуя Дхамме. И опасные места избегать.

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Лучше умереть следуя Дхамме. И опасные места избегать.


Потому можно и в миру пожить не плохо. :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Потому можно и в миру пожить не плохо.


Будда рекомендовал стать Бхиккху. Интересно почему... Просто не надо быть экстремалом и ходить там где тигры ходят.

----------


## Топпер

Ну, Будда и мирянам рекомендации давал. Всё-таки буддизм - не чисто монашеское учение. Хотя монашество, конечно даёт ряд бонусов.

----------

Eugeny (26.04.2012), Маркион (27.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Бханте,




> Ну, Будда и мирянам рекомендации давал.


Да, тeм мирянам которые не хотели или не могли стать Монахами. Это вроде не относится к Алексею.

Тхеравада это прежде всего учение Тхер (_Монахов с 30+ летнем стажем, если не ошибаюсь_). И монашество идеальное место развитие Дхаммы, для тех кто может конечно.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Бханте,
> 
> 
> 
> Да, тeм мирянам которые не хотели или не могли стать Монахами. Это вроде не относится к Алексею.
> 
> Тхеравада это прежде всего учение Тхер (_Монахов с 30+ летнем стажем, если не ошибаюсь_). И монашество идеальное место развитие Дхаммы, для тех кто может конечно.


Вопрос в том пропорционален ли возраст Бхиккху качеству его Учения, и что говорил об этом Готама Будда

----------


## Zom

> Он утверждал, что такие медитации дают не сравнимый с обычными эффект. Можем их осуждать конечно, но зато какие монахи из них выросли.


А как говорил Аджан Брам - "те, кого тигры не съели - те говорили, что у них медитация шла хорошо. Но зато вы никогда не услышите отзывов от тех, кого они съели" ))

----------

Bob (26.04.2012), Raudex (27.04.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (28.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Ох я помню как на начальных порах жаждал монастыря,но ничего успокоился ведь, чем больше практикуешь тем меньше желаний,чем больше думаешь о том,что тут так плохо для практики,а там хорошо,тем больше будешь страдать и желать,просто читай литературу по буддизму,увеличивая продолжительность практики медитации в день,через каждую неделю на 10 минут,пока не дойдешь до максимально возможного времени которое ты можешь посвятить практике в день.Всё в нашем уме,просто осознай тот кто страдает в сансаре это иллюзия,то Я которое страдает и хочет в монастырь должно быть отброшено,иначе и в монастыре оно захочет куда нибудь в другое место

----------

Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (28.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ох я помню как на начальных порах жаждал монастыря,но ничего успокоился ведь,



А если у человека, как результат правильной практики, пропало желание жить в мире и хочет в монастырь?
Или человек практикует дома, без поддержки других монахов, и потом желание к Дхамме угаснет из-за мирскиз забот и желаний? А в хорошей среде, больше шансов хорошо развиться.


Может Алексей может стать Арийцем в монастыре а вы говорите о том как плохо быть монахом. Лучше сейчас, пока нет различных обязанностей и еще есть здоровье.

----------

Маркион (27.04.2012), Тао (26.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ох я помню как на начальных порах жаждал монастыря,но ничего успокоился ведь, чем больше практикуешь тем меньше желаний,чем больше думаешь о том,что тут так плохо для практики,а там хорошо,тем больше будешь страдать и желать,просто читай литературу по буддизму,увеличивая продолжительность практики медитации в день,через каждую неделю на 10 минут,пока не дойдешь до максимально возможного времени которое ты можешь посвятить практике в день.Всё в нашем уме,просто осознай тот кто страдает в сансаре это иллюзия,то Я которое страдает и хочет в монастырь должно быть отброшено,иначе и в монастыре оно захочет куда нибудь в другое место


Тут немного иначе, я не ищу больше практики, ибо необязательно садиться в лотос чтобы практиковать, я ищу её качество, в том плане что меня там не будут торопить выгоняя из момента. Во всяком случае я надеюсь что торопить не будут...

----------


## Eugeny

> А если у человека, как результат правильной практики, пропало желание жить в мире и хочет в монастырь?
> Или человек практикует дома, без поддержки других монахов, и потом желание к Дхамме угаснет из-за мирскиз забот и желаний? А в хорошей среде, больше шансов хорошо развиться.
> 
> 
> Может Алексей может стать Арийцем в монастыре а вы говорите о том как плохо быть монахом.


Просто желание жить в мире заменилось на желание жить в монастырь,от перемены мест слагаемых сумма не меняется.Наоборот в хорошой среде сложней  развиться,так как человек расслабляется и уже практиковать особо желания у него не будет,это даже монахи признают,что мирянин более стремится к практике,а монахи нет,говорил даже один корейский монах,так как они уже привыкли,что торопиться некуда,каждый день медитация,страданий особых нет и конфликтов,а в сансаре порой волком выть хочешь,от конфликтов.Вон как гнобят южно-корейских монахов и у них там очень сильно развился буддизм и количество мастеров и осознанности,буквально возродился буддизм,а в северной корее отдыхают и не торопятся,так что там все тихо

----------

Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Просто желание жить в мире заменилось на желание жить в монастырь,от перемены мест слагаемых сумма не меняется.


Если угасают чувственные желания и т.д., то понятно почему больше не хочется жить в миру. Дхамма учит о прекращении восприятия "Я и моё".  К сожалению в миру требуется хватать и отстаивать своё, а то обдирут и изнасилуют по полной.  Мир жесток, и слабые могут не выжить.

----------

Маркион (27.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Если угасают чувственные желания и т.д., то понятно почему больше не хочется жить в миру. Дхамма учит о прекращении восприятия "Я и моё".  К сожалению в миру требуется хватать и отстаивать своё, а то обдирут и изнасилуют по полной.  Мир жесток, и слабые могут не выжить.


Так в том то и суть,что бы следуя своему выжить в мире жестокости

----------

Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (28.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Так в том то и суть,что бы следуя своему выжить в мире жестокости


Или "овцу" (_с мирской т.з._)  по-используют, или прийдётся стать сильным и егоистичным как и они. Второе не ведёт к Ниббане, а первое даст другим много негативной кармы если он Ариец. Если  говорить даже не с т.з. прогресса а с т.з. сострадания к другим, может всё таки стоит монашество ради других.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Как сказал бхиккху Хуберт, жизнь это автострада на которой опасно ехать ниже положенной скорости, это черевато безопасностью и твоей и других.

А вообще вот сутта про обременения.
*
Сангамаджи сутта: Отшельник Сангамаджи
Уд 1.8*

_Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный жил недалеко от Саваттхи в расположенном в роще Джеты монастыре Анаттхапиндики. Тогда уважаемый Сангамаджи прибыл в Саваттхи что бы увидеть Преподобного. Его бывшая жена, услышав что уважаемый Сангамаджи прибыл в Саваттхи, взяла своего сына и пришла в рощу Джеты.
Когда уважаемый Сангамаджи в полдень сидел под деревом отдыхая, его жена подошла поближе и обратилась к нему со словами: «У меня маленький сын, отшельник, мне нужна твоя поддержка.» Когда это было сказанно уважаемый Сангамаджи не проронил ни слова. Второй и третий раз она повторила; «У меня маленький сын, отшельник, мне нужна твоя поддержка.» Во второй и третий раз уважаемый Сангамаджи сохранил молчание.
Тогда его бывшая жена положила ребенка на землю перед ним и ушла на прощанье бросив: «Это твой ребенок, отшельник, ты и корми его.» Но уважаемый Сангамаджи ни смотрел на ребенка, ни говорил с ним. Отойдя на некоторое расстояние женщина оглянулась и увидела, что уважаемый Сангамаджи ни смотрит на ребенка, ни разговаривает с ним. Увидя это она подумала: «Этому отшельнику не нужен даже собственный сын!» Она возвратилась, забрала ребенка и ушла.
При помощи своего сверхчеловеческого ясновидения Преподобный увидел подлый поступок бывшей жены уважаемого Сангамаджи.
Осознав значимость этого момента, Благословенный сформулировал вдохновленное четверостишие:

    Он не испытал счастья от ее прихода
    Ни горя когда она ушла
    Сангамаджи свободен от загрязнений,
    Его я называю Брахманом._

----------


## Eugeny

> Или "овцу" (_с мирской т.з._)  по-используют, или прийдётся стать сильным и егоистичным как и они. Второе не ведёт к Ниббане, а первое даст другим много негативной кармы если он Ариец. Если  говорить даже не с т.з. прогресса а с т.з. сострадания к другим, может всё таки стоит монашество ради других.


Если у человека возникают идеи,что его используют,значит он не свободен от заблуждений,духовный человек рад тому,что его используют,так как не привязан к своему я.

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (28.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Если у человека возникают идеи,что его используют,значит он не свободен от заблуждений,духовный человек рад тому,что его используют,так как не привязан к своему я.


Идеи могут и не возникать (_меня обдирают как овцу..._) но негативную камму те существа будут накапливать.

----------


## Eugeny

> Идеи могут и не возникать (_меня обдирают как овцу..._) но негативную камму те существа будут накапливать.


Не будут,так как использование кого либо в своих целях не нарушая 8ричный путь не является накоплением негативной каммой,да и не нужно быть привязанным к камме.Элементарные общественные нормы и законы уже приближены максимально к 8ричному пути

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (28.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Не будут,так как использование кого либо в своих целях не нарушая 8ричный путь не является накоплением негативной каммой,да и не нужно быть привязанным к камме.Элементарные общественные нормы и законы уже приближены максимально к 8ричному пути


Что если Арийца будут ругать, и т.д.? Это часто происходит в реальной жизни. Ругать обычного человека это плохая камма, а ругать арийца...

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Кто купит слона ?

----------


## Eugeny

> Что если Арийца будут ругать, и т.д.? Это часто происходит в реальной жизни. Ругать обычного человека это плохая камма, а ругать арийца...


Значит благородная личность пожал плод каммы ругани в свою строну,плод заработанный им же

----------

Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (28.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Значит благородная личность пожал плод каммы ругани в свою строну,плод заработанный им же


A обидчики накопят не благую камму.

----------


## Eugeny

> A обидчики накопят не благую камму.


Обидчики в любом случае накопят не благую камму если они к этому склонны

----------

Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (28.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Обидчики в любом случае накопят не благую камму если они к этому склонны


Хорошо бы не давать им лишней возможности. Пусть Алексей идёт в монастырь если хочет. А то потом возможности может и не быть.

----------

Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Федор Ф (27.04.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Можно искать себя на кладбищах, а можно застрять в лифте


Кхм... как говорится: "товарищ, когда у Вас самолёт?". А то: решение принято, совершеннолетие произошло, родители отпустили, ответы на вопросы по климату, посадке, спонсорам и тропическим гадам все получены... но когда произойдёт само событие ухода от мира "на покой"? Я уже начал есть попкорн...

----------

Raudex (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Маркион (27.04.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (28.04.2012), Сауди (27.04.2012), Фил (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Кхм... как говорится: "товарищ, когда у Вас самолёт?". А то: решение принято, совершеннолетие произошло, родители отпустили, ответы на вопросы по климату, посадке, спонсорам и тропическим гадам все получены... но когда произойдёт само событие ухода от мира "на покой"? Я уже начал есть попкорн...


Зависит от ответа который я получу на письмо, конец этого или конец следующего года. Почему так? Потому что есть одна просьба со стороны родных и вроде бы конеч года более благополучен для приезда, этого не наю точно, но узнаю в ответе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Буль

Ох, как невыносимо долго Вам томиться средь этого суетного мира в ожидании заветного письма! Соболезную. Крепитесь. Промеж тем не забывайте обсуждать идею Вашего уже-почти-состоявшегося-отшельничества на этом форуме. Удачи!

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Raudex (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Маркион (27.04.2012), Сауди (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ох, как невыносимо долго Вам томиться средь этого суетного мира в ожидании заветного письма! Соболезную. Крепитесь. Промеж тем не забывайте обсуждать идею Вашего уже-почти-состоявшегося-отшельничества на этом форуме. Удачи!


Отличный пример о том как общество навязывает свои ценности. Спасибо за демонстрацию

----------


## Akaguma

> Уже больше полугода как принято решение остричся в биккху


Если приняли, дык идите. Все здешние отговаривания не убедят Вас все равно. 
Но что-то мне подсказывает, что 21-летнего фаранга вежливо попросят уехать домой и как можно быстрее. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Raudex (27.04.2012), Сауди (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Если приняли, дык идите. Все здешние отговаривания не убедят Вас все равно. 
> Но что-то мне подсказывает, что 21-летнего фаранга вежливо попросят уехать домой и как можно быстрее.


 Тайцы неплохие люди и всегда поддержат фаранга ,если  тот искрене хочет практиковать буддизм ,а  если ради интереса и экзотики и  просто бесплатно пожить в  теплом климате ,то они быстро дадут понять ему ,что  он нежелательный  гость.

----------

Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Маркион (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Есть монастыри в США, Англии и Европе.


Но на западе есть проблема с длительным легальным проживанием на территории этих стран. 
Я не знаю как решают эту проблему люди желающие стать монахами в Европе или США, и помогают ли им в этом монастыри.
Насколько я понимаю, жителям России, стать бхикку и жить в западных монастырях практически нереально. 
Или я не прав? Может у кого-то есть информация?

----------

Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Но на западе есть проблема с длительным легальным проживанием на территории этих стран. 
> Я не знаю как решают эту проблему люди желающие стать монахами в Европе или США, и помогают ли им в этом монастыри.
> Насколько я понимаю, жителям России, стать бхикку и жить в западных монастырях практически нереально. 
> Или я не прав? Может у кого-то есть информация?


Все верно, это не реально, если елью поездки является монашеская жизнь.
К томуже во всех монастырях требуется урегулировка положения перед ием как придти. Урегулировка значит либо карта на 10 лет, либо гражданство. А это не реально. Зная что на выборах президента франции крайне правая патрия (нацисты) взяли 17% в первом туре и оказались на 3 месте. А в 2002 вообще во второй тур вышли. Зная что франция одна из самых, если не самая простая страна для эмигрантов с её социальной системой, и даже тут это не реал пракитически, то про другие страны можно забыть сразу. 
Но вся европа скоро развалится поэтому посмотрим что там будет, точнее посмотрите, надеюсь в лесу нету никакой информации.

----------

Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Raudex

Уважаемый юный бог, *пожалуйста* оставьте в покое наш милый Тай, поезжайте в какую нибудь дерьмоБирму и сходите там тихонько с ума на здоровье.
Нас русскоязычных в Тае ещё пока не так много, и казусы каждого нового чудилы обязательно всех нас каким то боком затронут, а не хотелось бы, хватит уж.

----------

Фил (28.04.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> сказал бхиккху Хуберт


достопочтенного уже цитируют... отжыж))))

----------

Kittisaro (27.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Я не понимаю, почему каждый стремится осудить человека, присовокупив к этому ещё тонну своих оценок. Алексей конкретно спросил, ему конкретно некоторые постарались ответить - это в порядке вещей и ничего огульного иметь желание уйти в монастырь нет. Поверьте у человека достаточно своих ресурсов, что бы самому во всем разобраться, в том числе и своей жизни. Не считайте человека жертвой и не бегите вприпрыжку причинять ему пользу.

Я не обвиняю и не выгораживаю, просто пытаюсь прояснить, логику вашей любящей доброты в отношении Алексея Каверина.

Какие цели вы ставите перед собой, унижая и иронизируя над человеком? 
Вразумить его стремитесь, научить жизни?

----------

Volkoff (28.04.2012), Балабуст (25.01.2013), Маркион (27.04.2012), Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013), Федор Ф (27.04.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Уважаемый юный бог, *пожалуйста* оставьте в покое наш милый Тай, поезжайте в какую нибудь дерьмоБирму и сходите там тихонько с ума на здоровье.
> Нас русскоязычных в Тае ещё пока не так много, и казусы каждого нового чудилы обязательно всех нас каким то боком затронут, а не хотелось бы, хватит уж.


Бханте, простите, а что не так с Бирмой? Я думал там все хорошо с монашеством и Тхеравадой. Или там слишком много "понаехавших" ? Просветите, пожалуйста.  :Smilie:

----------


## Тао

> Я не понимаю, почему каждый стремится осудить человека, присовокупив к этому ещё тонну своих оценок. Алексей конкретно спросил, ему конкретно некоторые постарались ответить - это в порядке вещей и ничего огульного иметь желание уйти в монастырь нет. Поверьте у человека достаточно своих ресурсов, что бы самому во всем разобраться, в том числе и своей жизни. Не считайте человека жертвой и не бегите вприпрыжку причинять ему пользу.
> 
> Я не обвиняю и не выгораживаю, просто пытаюсь прояснить, логику вашей любящей доброты в отношении Алексея Каверина.
> 
> Какие цели вы ставите перед собой, унижая и иронизируя над человеком? 
> Вразумить его стремитесь, научить жизни?


По-моему, благодаря Алексею у многих исчерпалась парамита терпения...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> По-моему, благодаря Алексею у многих исчерпалась парамита терпения...


Мы все люди, и каждый в меру своих сил действует так, как считает нужным. Но просто существует цивилизованное общение, хотя бы не допускающее унижения и оценочных суждений. Я тут даже не о Дхамме, а просто о человеческом отношении к друг другу.

И как бы другой человек себя не вел, пускай варварски, пускай иногда глупо и демонстративно агрессивно, в наших силах, вести себя адекватно.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2012), Volkoff (28.04.2012), Балабуст (25.01.2013), Маркион (27.04.2012), Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013), Тао (27.04.2012), Федор Ф (27.04.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Мы все люди, и каждый в меру своих сил действует так, как считает нужным. Но просто существует цивилизованное общение, хотя бы не допускающее унижения и оценочных суждений. Я тут даже не о Дхамме, а просто о человеческом отношении к друг другу.
> 
> И как бы другой человек себя не вел, пускай варварски, пускай иногда глупо и демонстративно агрессивно, в наших силах, вести себя адекватно.


Несомненно. Я с Вами полностью согласен. Вы интересовались причиной, и я пояснил, в чем, по моему мнению, она заключается) Я сам вижу уже третью или четвертую инкарнацию Алексея, поэтому примерно представляю процесс.
А так конечно, всем бы нам не помешало больше метты и терпения.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

В общем согласен с бханте, может быть не так прямолинейно бы но по сути. Любой закос под "будду" со всеми вытекающими сильно уменьшает шансы остальных воспользоваться буддийским гостеприимством Тая.

----------

Kit (27.04.2012), Raudex (27.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Я не думаю, что человек в здравом уме и твердой памяти будет косить под Татхагату, в тайском монастыре. Одно дело пошутить на форуме, а другое принять для себя решение уйти в монастырь. Если он неудачно повел себя на форуме, это не значит что он не достоин стать бхикку. Не нам решать, уж явно. 

Можно просто предостеречь, дать совет, воспользоваться "Я-сообщением" в конце концов, а то реально, странные вакханалии на буддийском форуме, не на курятнике же  :Cool:

----------

Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2012), Volkoff (28.04.2012), Балабуст (25.01.2013), Маркион (27.04.2012), Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (28.04.2012), Тао (27.04.2012), Федор Ф (27.04.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

С одной стороны бханте прав,так как был сам свидетелем того как один человек причем совсем не молодой, вел себя очень отвратительно в монастыре ,хотя до этого 2 месяца он очень показал себя  неплохо.С другой стороны на корню так рубить нельзя, может вдруг получится из него хороший монах и первый российский  архат.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (27.04.2012), Маркион (27.04.2012), Федор Ф (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Дмитрий, вы просто не в курсе современной буддийской истории...

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (27.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Дмитрий, вы просто не в курсе современной буддийской истории...


Скорее всего. Вам бы не составила труда, прояснить мне эти моменты, например в личку? Хочу действительно разобраться с этой проблемой.




> С одной стороны бханте прав,так как был сам свидетелем того как один человек причем совсем не молодой, вел себя очень отвратительно в монастыре ,хотя до этого 2 месяца он очень показал себя неплохо.С другой стороны на корню так рубить нельзя, может вдруг получится из него хороший монах и первый российский архат.


У любого отвратительного поведения, есть своя история и свои мотивы. Всегда можно поговорить и прояснить ситуацию. А если уж ничего не помогает, я думаю внутри Сангхи существуют методы и практика борьбы с любым монашеским поведением.

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте, простите, а что не так с Бирмой? Я думал там все хорошо с монашеством и Тхеравадой. Или там слишком много "понаехавших" ? Просветите, пожалуйста.


Всё так всё так, просто я не знаю есть ли там наши на постоянке, если есть то мало их, и соответственно уезд туда молодых дарований никак нас не заденет  :Wink: 
Это единственная мысль которую я вкладывал, "дермоБирма" это я сыронизировал, по-доброму, ничего конечно против данной страны не имею, мож даже соберусь туда когда нибудь

----------

Тао (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Как смогу навредить если буду молчать?
Как смогу навредить если всё что я жду от монастыря это "момент"?
Как смогу навредить если некому вредить? Или есть?
И с каких пор спокойствие приравнивается к духовным званиям? А то что я повторяю вам написано в суттах Достопочтенным и доступно всем в одинаковой степени.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Дмитрий, вы просто не в курсе современной буддийской истории...


Можите ли Вы рассказать что именно происходит, и чего мне избегать?
Буду благодарен

----------


## Кхантибало

По поводу обета молчания. 

*Будда запретил монахам принимать этот обет.*

Однажды группа монахов приняла обет молчания на сезон дождей, когда Будда пришёл к ним в монастырь и увидел, что они молчат, отругал их за это.
Он сказал, что можно принимать только те аскетические практики, которые он разрешил.
Для монахов разрешены 13 практик "дхутанга". Для монахинь меньше.

----------

Kittisaro (28.04.2012), Raudex (27.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2012), Zom (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Аминадав (28.04.2012), Леонид Ш (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> По поводу обета молчания. 
> 
> *Будда запретил монахам принимать этот обет.*
> 
> Однажды группа монахов приняла обет молчания на сезон дождей, когда Будда пришёл к ним в монастырь и увидел, что они молчат, отругал их за это.
> Он сказал, что можно принимать только те аскетические практики, которые он разрешил.
> Для монахов разрешены 13 практик "дхутанга". Для монахинь меньше.


Спасибо большое за уточнение ! Тогда буду говорить тогда когда спрашивают или надо говорить

----------


## Ануруддха

Алексей, вам тут и намекают и напрямую уже говорят - не нужно придумывать свой путь в рамках буддизма и себе трудности. Монах-послушник должен делать то, что скажет ему наставник. А вы еще никуда не уехали, а уже придумали себе свой путь монаха даже не поинтересовавшись есть ли он в буддизме и в этом монастыре в частности.

В общем еще раз добрый совет - работу дома не бросать, на месяц отпуска съездить в ретрит и в *конце* ретрита (если вдруг он завершится по плану) спросить у наставника монастыря можно ли вы вернуться сюда в будущем и принять монашеские обеты.

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Raudex (27.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2012), Буль (27.04.2012), Маркион (27.04.2012), Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013), Рюдзи (27.04.2012), Сауди (27.04.2012), Тао (27.04.2012), Фил (28.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.04.2012)

----------


## Маркион

> Там другие отвлекающие факторы, свои, монастырские заботы.





> Вам кажется, что придя в монастырь Вам дадут желтые одеяния и покажут место, где Вы будете жить, и потом Вас оставят в покое до самого просветления. Нет, такого не будет.
> 
> Вообще, я думаю, что иногда и в миру можно достичь более спокойного ритма жизни, чем в монастыре, имхо, конечно.


В похожей теме, напротив, речь шла о том, что расстригаются монахи зачастую по причине огромного количества свободного времени. 

Так как обстоит дело в действительности? Бхиккху имеют кучу свободного времени, которое они могут тратить по собственному желанию, или же они обременены некими "монастырскими заботами"?

Простите за оффтоп.

----------

Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.04.2012)

----------


## Александар

Алексей Каверин, "пожалуйста оставьте в покое наш(*их*) милый Тай", там уже есть загон "русскоязычных в Тае", пока не стадо, но, паршивых овец(белых ворон) не принимаем. Алексей, Вы видите, кем станете в этой самой Тае ли, Шри-ланке и где-там ещё? это ответ на Ваш вопрос от священника. Этот и другие священнослужители воспринимают монашество как профессию, ремесло, а Вы одержимы идеей развития практики, достижения пробуждения и прочее. После нескольких лет в монастыре Вы вольётесь в общий котёл и будете таким-же, как и остальные монахи, ничего не останется от прежних порывов. Подумайте, нужно ли Вам это?

----------

Secundus (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> себе трудности.


Вы про меня или про себя?




> Монах-послушник должен делать то, что скажет ему наставник. А вы еще никуда не уехали, а уже придумали себе свой путь монаха даже не поинтересовавшись есть ли он в буддизме и в этом монастыре в частности.


Буду слушать
Поинтерисовался




> В общем еще раз добрый совет - работу дома не бросать, на месяц отпуска съездить в ретрит и в *конце* ретрита (если вдруг он завершится по плану) спросить у наставника монастыря может ли вы вернуться сюда в будущем и принять монашеские обеты.


Хорошо




> Подумайте, нужно ли Вам это?


Мне или вам?

----------


## Raudex

> Алексей Каверин, "пожалуйста оставьте в покое наш(*их*) милый Тай", там уже есть загон "русскоязычных в Тае", пока не стадо, но, паршивых овец(белых ворон) не принимаем. Алексей, Вы видите, кем станете в этой самой Тае ли, Шри-ланке и где-там ещё? это ответ на Ваш вопрос от священника. Этот и другие священнослужители воспринимают монашество как профессию, ремесло, а Вы одержимы идеей развития практики, достижения пробуждения и прочее. После нескольких лет в монастыре Вы вольётесь в общий котёл и будете таким-же, как и остальные монахи, ничего не останется от прежних порывов. Подумайте, нужно ли Вам это?


Неуместный сарказм и высосанные из пальца "факты". Никто из нас худого не скажет если практикующий адекватен и последователен, независимо на что он нацелен, на медитацию, учёбу или работу, тем более есть разные ваты и разные требования, но в данном случае сквозит именно потенциальный юношеский неадекват и видятся различные проблемы в будущем непосредственно на месте.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2012), Zom (27.04.2012), Ануруддха (28.04.2012), Буль (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> 13 практик "дхутанга"


А можно узнать список этих 13 практик?

Да, и ссылку на Википедию не давать, я всё равно плохо по английски понимаю.

----------

Илия (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> и видятся различные проблемы в будущем непосредственно на месте.


Дайте предложить Бханте. Ни в прямом ли видении ?

----------


## Raudex

> А можно узнать список этих 13 практик?


1.paṃsukūlikaṅga (использование чивары сшитой из савана)
2.tecīvarikaṅga (использование толшько одного комплекта чивары)
3.piṇḍapātikaṅga (питание только пиндапатой)
4.sapadānikaṅga (обход всех домов на пиндапате)
5.ekāsanikaṅga (питание 1 раз в день)
6.pattapiṇḍikaṅga (питание из патты)
7.khalupacchābhattikaṅga (отаз от дополнительной еды)
8.āraññikaṅga (жизнь в лесу)
9.rukkhamūlikaṅga (жизнь у корней дерева)
10.abbhokāsikaṅga (жизнь на открытом воздухе)
11.susānikaṅga (жизнь на кладбище) 
12.yathāsanthatikaṅga (довольствоваться любым жильём)
13.nesajjikaṅga (спать в сидячем положении)

----------

Arch (13.05.2012), Bob (28.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Буль (27.04.2012), Илия (28.04.2012), Кхантибало (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.04.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Дайте предложить Бханте. Ни в прямом ли видении ?


Мне не хочется обсуждать с вами публично что либо по данному вопросу, это бесполезно, и к тому же я заведомо в проигрыше так как  представляюсь сообществу некой "реакционной силой", против вашей "прогрессивности".

----------

Akaguma (28.04.2012), Zom (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Буль (27.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.04.2012), Маркион (28.04.2012), Тао (28.04.2012), Фил (28.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Мне не хочется обсуждать с вами публично что либо по данному вопросу, это бесполезно, и к тому же я заведомо в проигрыше так как  представляюсь сообществу некой "реакционной силой", против вашей "прогрессивности".


В прокомментированном мною посте, показалось что вам этого хочется.
Видимо желание прошло. А значит оно было обусловлено. Чем именно, известно только Вам, Бханте.

Бесполезно значит не будет пользы. Мне же, неадыквату, будет полезно знать в чём заклячается моя не адекватность, то есть не соответствие, и как устронить это не соответствие. Также можно задаться вопросом, соответствие относительно чего ? Или может кого? Также мне будет полезно узнать о проблемах которые вы увидели в будущем дабы с вашей милостью избежать их.
Тогда возникает вопрос, кому это бесполезно, если эта беседа будет иметь пользу?

Но если обратится к продолжению Вашего поста то становится ясно в чём заключается бесполезность такой беседы, в проигрыше.

Чтож, я оставляю Вам победу, Бханте. Вы победили.

----------

Volkoff (28.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Чтож, я оставляю Вам победу, Бханте. Вы победили.


То есть в монастырь не поедете? ))

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> То есть в монастырь не поедете? ))


Если я скажу что вы меня уоговорили не вести жизнь бхиккху. Какая это камма?

----------


## AlexТ

> То есть в монастырь не поедете? ))


Останавливать человека от пострижения это плохая камма.  Уйти из монашества Алексей всегда сможет. Но возможность и желание стать монахом может не всегда быть. Кто знает, может Алексей может стать Архатом? А вы стараетесь ему помешать. Все равно сначала наверняка будет испытательный период где Алексей определиться с дальнейшим действием.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2012), Volkoff (28.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Балабуст (25.01.2013), Маркион (28.04.2012), Федор Ф (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Останавливать человека от пострижения это плохая камма.


А лишать его иллюзий по поводу монашества тоже акусала-камма?

----------

Zom (28.04.2012), Буль (28.04.2012), Карло (07.06.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> А лишать его иллюзий по поводу монашества тоже акусала-камма?


Это надо делать аккуратно и обдуманно что бы не красить ВСЮ сангху в черном. В каждом саду может быть несколько плохих яблок. Не надо называть весь сад плохим из-за этого.  Вы знаете в какой монастырь Алексей хочет и какие там могут быть проблемы? И вы точно знаете что это не подойдет Алексею?

Наврядли ведь его сразу постригут. Наверняка будет долгий пробочный период. Вот Алексей сам и узнает, для него или не для него ТОТ монастырь.

----------

Volkoff (28.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Федор Ф (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Останавливать человека от пострижения это плохая камма.


Вопрос весьма спорный. Большинство родителей будут останавливать свою дочь или сына от пострижения. А Будда приказал получать от них разрешение на это в обязательном порядке (и плюс к тому - говорил, что родителей нужно уважать, всё для них делать, заботиться и любить - ибо отплатить им крайне тяжело за то, что они тебя родили). Если бы их запрет был бы плохой каммой, то он такого правила никогда бы не установил.

----------

Kittisaro (28.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (29.04.2012), Андрей Бернштайн (28.04.2012), Буль (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А лишать его иллюзий по поводу монашества тоже акусала-камма?


Является ли иллюзией мои надежды о том что там будет место для "сейчас", место для осознанности и памятования? Это, а также учение, вот мои иллюзии.
Остальных надежд как "пристиж" "уважение мирян" "халявная жизнь" "я-бхиккху" "я-в-сангхе" "делать что хочу" и так далее нету. 
Даже нет нужды носить жёлтые одежды, но кто мне будет давать на еду и обучать правельной практике без рясы?

----------


## Тао

> Является ли иллюзией мои надежды о том что там будет место для "сейчас", место для осознанности и памятования? Это, а также учение, вот мои иллюзии.
> Остальных надежд как "пристиж" "уважение мирян" "халявная жизнь" "я-бхиккху" "я-в-сангхе" "делать что хочу" и так далее нету. 
> Даже нет нужды носить жёлтые одежды, но кто мне будет давать на еду и обучать правельной практике без рясы?


Алексей, я видел достаточно ваших сообщений, так что могу сказать следующее. Если вы не изменились с момента предыдущего бана и все так же любите порассуждать о различной шизотерике - такой как "тонкие енергии", "частица сознания", "длина волны мысли" и ригпа, то это может стать для вас основной помехой. Подумайте - вы же едете в монастырь традиции Тхеравада, наиболее ортодоксальной ветви буддизма. Там все эти ваши взгляды придется выкинуть так или иначе.
Вы готовы пойти на это?

----------

Kittisaro (28.04.2012), Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вы готовы пойти на это?


Знаете как в играх, когда собирается весь паззл, то он исчезает.
Примерно тоже самое.
То что было, того больше нету.

И как сказал Будда одному монаху задавшему ему несущественный вопрос, Тот ему ответил примерно так:
- Где больше листьев, в моей ладони или в лесу?
- В лесу, о Достопочтенный
- Так вот, в моей ладони знания которые нужны для освобождения, в лесу все остальные знания.

«Трудно увидеть не подвергающееся влиянию,
Истину увидеть не просто.
Жажда пронизана
В том, кто знает.
Нет ничего для того,
Кто видит».

----------

Тао (28.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Я вот тоже теряюсь в догадках, почему вы выбрали Тхервадинский монастырь?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Потому что там нету лишнего. 

По теме одна цитата а. Чаа, в моё оправдание.
"Вот как это происходит, поэтому я не воспринимаю мир слишком серьезно. Я уже знаю его плюсы и минусы, поэтому я решил жить как монах." (ъ)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Потому что там нету лишнего. 
> 
> По теме одна цитата а. Чаа, в моё оправдание.
> "Вот как это происходит, поэтому я не воспринимаю мир слишком серьезно. Я уже знаю его плюсы и минусы, поэтому я решил жить как монах." (ъ)


Откуда такая уверенность и идеализация?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Откуда такая уверенность и идеализация?


Она не обоснована на личном опыте, но зная о том чему учил а.Чаа, и зная что в северных течениях большое значение предаётся мантрам и тд, то я предполагаю что Ват Па Наначат обременён лишним по мнимому, как и другие лесные монастыри, как мне кажется.

Уходя из мира, я в первую очередь ухожу от лишнего. Идти туда, где столько же, если не больше, лишнего- смысла не имеет.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Она не обоснована на личном опыте, но зная о том чему учил а.Чаа, и зная что в северных течениях большое значение предаётся мантрам и тд, то я предполагаю что Ват Па Наначат обременён лишним по мнимому, как и другие лесные монастыри, как мне кажется.


Откуда уверенность, что мантры и т.д. - лишнее? 
По какому критерию вы отсекаете не нужное?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Я промолчу в ответ.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Я промолчу в ответ.


Благородно?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хочу уйти в монастырь
> ..
> Уходя из мира, я в первую очередь ухожу от лишнего. Идти туда, где столько же, если не больше, лишнего- смысла не имеет.


Так это Вам не в монастырь тогда надо, а в отшельничество. Россия большая, и в ней много мест, где нет ничего лишнего. )

----------


## Мансур

> Уходя из мира, я в первую очередь ухожу от лишнего. Идти туда, где столько же, если не больше, лишнего- смысла не имеет.


Господибожемой, Алексей, Вы еще никуда и ниоткуда не уходите, и скорее всего - никуда и не уйдете. Вы пока что просто наслаждаетесь собственными фантазиями о себе самом, стараясь привлечь побольше внимания.

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Raudex (28.04.2012), Sojj (29.04.2012), Буль (28.04.2012), Карло (07.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Так это Вам не в монастырь тогда надо, а в отшельничество. Россия большая, и в ней много мест, где нет ничего лишнего. )


В некоторых отдаленных местах Сибири, вообще ничего нет, кроме двух трех карликовый берез и снега  :Wink:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> стараясь привлечь побольше внимания.


Получается ваше внимание в моих руках. Кто его туда положил? Уберите пожалусто

----------

Майя П (28.04.2012), Сауди (28.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В некоторых отдаленных местах Сибири, вообще ничего нет, кроме двух трех карликовый берез и снега


Ну это уже совсем аскетично будет. ) Есть же например деревни и станицы, в которых дома брошены (в нормальном состоянии причём), приходи и живи себе без лишнего. Это ведь и есть первоочередная цель Алексея Каверина. )

----------


## Буль

> Ну это уже совсем аскетично будет. ) Есть же например деревни и станицы, в которых дома брошены (в нормальном состоянии причём), приходи и живи себе без лишнего. Это ведь и есть первоочередная цель Алексея Каверина. )


Там работать надо. А это, насколько я понимаю, в планы Алексея никак не входит  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Мансур (28.04.2012), Сауди (28.04.2012), Сергей Ч (28.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Ну это уже совсем аскетично будет. ) Есть же например деревни и станицы, в которых дома брошены (в нормальном состоянии причём), приходи и живи себе без лишнего. Это ведь и есть первоочередная цель Алексея Каверина. )


Я уже если честно, вообще в целях Алексея очень сильно запутался  :EEK!:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Я уже если честно, вообще в целях Алексея очень сильно запутался


Главное в своих не запутаться.

----------

Майя П (28.04.2012), Сауди (28.04.2012), Тао (28.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Ну это уже совсем аскетично будет. ) Есть же например деревни и станицы, в которых дома брошены (в нормальном состоянии причём), приходи и живи себе без лишнего.


Совсем недалеко, в Тверской области, целые деревни брошенными стоят. Один мой знакомый, проникшись учением Анастасии, бросил работу в Москве и уехал жить в такое место. Сначала в деревне кроме него жили три бабушки, за 70 лет. Сейчас все они умерли и он остался один. Он очень сильный человек, и сумел поднять хозяйство за несколько лет. Поставил ветряк, завел коз, кур, и т д. Но он за эти несколько лет постарел вдвое. И стал вдвое больше болеть. 

Недавно у него прострелило спину, и он не мог встать. А кур и коз кормить надо... к счастью, мобильный там принимает. Дозвонился знакомым в соседнюю деревню, пришли, покормили скот.

В общем, это отдельная песня, преимущественно - мрачная.

----------

Zom (29.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.04.2012), Сергей Ч (28.04.2012), Федор Ф (28.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Главное в своих не запутаться.


Алексей, как только я открою тред, посвященный моим целям в жизни, я внимательно выслушаю ваши советы и доводы. Но пока вы открыли тему, посвященную вашим целям, пожинайте плоды и не обижайтесь.




> Совсем недалеко, в Тверской области, целые деревни брошенными стоят. Один мой знакомый, проникшись учением Анастасии, бросил работу в Москве и уехал жить в такое место. Сначала в деревне кроме него жили три бабушки, за 70 лет. Сейчас все они умерли и он остался один. Он очень сильный человек, и сумел поднять хозяйство за несколько лет. Поставил ветряк, завел коз, кур, и т д. Но он за эти несколько лет постарел вдвое. И стал вдвое больше болеть. 
> 
> Недавно у него прострелило спину, и он не мог встать. А кур и коз кормить надо... к счастью, мобильный там принимает. Дозвонился знакомым в соседнюю деревню, пришли, покормили скот.
> 
> В общем, это отдельная песня, преимущественно - мрачная.


Вот бы центр организовать, где нибудь в глухой деревне, что бы туда всех духовно-совершенных посылать, на пару месяцев, что бы мозги на место вставали.

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Маркион (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, как только я открою тред, посвященный моим целям в жизни, я внимательно выслушаю ваши советы и доводы. Но пока вы открыли тему, посвященную вашим целям, пожинайте плоды и не обижайтесь.
> 
> Вот бы центр организовать, где нибудь в глухой деревне, что бы туда всех духовно-совершенных посылать, на пару месяцев, что бы мозги на место встали.


Первый пост был напечатан в теме про Буддизм в Тае, также как первый пост о снах в тхераваде был напечатан сдесь.
Идея отличная. Я бы пошёл если бы кто кормил один раз в день.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Идея отличная. Я бы пошёл если бы кто кормил один раз в день.


Так отлично же, приезжайте, у меня у бабушки, в Сатке, что на Урале, есть  хозяйство и домик. Людей вокруг почти нет, 6 домов всего. Кормить раз в день будут, при условии, если будете работать. Вот и решили проблему с монастырем!

Друг как то раз, тоже мечтавший о ретрите и монастыре, съездил к бабушке на три месяца и вернувшись в Челябинск, через месяц женился, завел ребенка и теперь счастлив и румян.

----------

Zom (29.04.2012), Буль (28.04.2012), Маркион (28.04.2012), Федор Ф (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Так отлично же, приезжайте, у меня у бабушки, в Сатке, что на Урале, есть отличное хозяйство и домик. Кормить раз в день будут, при условии, если будете работать. Вот и решили проблему с монастырем!
> 
> Друг как то раз, тоже мечтавший о ретрите и монастыре, съездил к бабушке на три месяца и вернувшись в Челябински, через месяц женился, завел ребенка и теперь счастлив и румян.


А землю пахать буду?
Убивать живность буду?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> А землю пахать буду?
> Убивать живность буду?


Живность можете не убивать, бабушка все сама привыкла делать. Землю можете не пахать, работы другой навалом. Навоз потаскать, дом помыть, за животными убрать и так далее.

----------

Буль (28.04.2012), Федор Ф (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Живность можете не убивать, бабушка все сама привыкла делать. Землю можете не пахать, работы другой навалом. Навоз потаскать, дом помыть, за животными убрать и так далее.


А Дхамму ваша бабушка припадаёт?

----------

Федор Ф (28.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> А Дхамму ваша бабушка припадаёт?


Ещё как!

----------

Ануруддха (28.04.2012), Буль (28.04.2012), Маркион (28.04.2012), Федор Ф (28.04.2012)

----------


## Bob

Такая тема уже была *была*, и от того же  ̶м̶о̶л̶о̶д̶о̶г̶о̶ ̶б̶о̶г̶а̶  (с) аффтара.   :Smilie:  И в ней уже было много ответов, в частности *мой*. 
Так что тут однозначно либо троллинг, либо экзальтация и синдром неофита(по себе знаю).  :Kiss:

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Буль (28.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ещё как!


Тогда почему вы не учитесь у неё, и не живёте с ней ?




> Такая тема уже была *была*, и от того же  ̶м̶о̶л̶о̶д̶о̶г̶о̶ ̶б̶о̶г̶а̶  (с) аффтара.   И в ней уже было много ответов, в частности *мой*. 
> Так что тут однозначно либо троллинг, либо экзальтация и синдром неофита(по себе знаю).


Там я спрашивал про монашество. Тут я спросил про конкретный монастырь в Тайланде, не в отдельной теме, но в теме про тайланд. Но вы правы, это не стоит отдельной темы. Хотя публика решила что стоит. Чем бы дитя не тешилось лиш бы оно не плакало. Ко мне это тоже относится.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Тогда почему вы не учитесь у неё, и не живёте с ней ?


Я учился у неё каждое лето начиная со второго класса, на данный момент, бабушка научила меня всему, что знала сама, я просто двигаюсь дальше. А живу у неё довольно часто, особенно, когда хочется нормализовать свою психику, тяжким физическим трудом. В деревне, вообще много мудрых людей, которые как я сейчас понимаю, могут частично научить вас Дхамме, даже не осознавая этого. Так что приезжайте к нам на Урал, перед Таиландом - это будет хорошая практика.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Федор Ф (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Я учился у неё каждое лето начиная со второго класса, на данный момент, бабушка научился меня всему, что знала сама, я просто двигаюсь дальше. А живу у неё довольно часто, особенно, когда хочется нормализовать свою психику, тяжким физическим трудом. В деревне, вообще много мудрых людей, которые как я сейчас понимаю, могут частично научить вас Дхамме, даже не осознавая этого. Так что приезжайте к нам на Урал, перед Таиландом - это будет хорошая практика.


Это прекрасно, у вас должно быть отличная Бабушка.
И чему вы у неё научились? Познали свою природу?

И в чём разнице для меня лететь из европы на Урал или в Таиланд, точнее в чём заключается превосходство учений Вашей Благородной Бабушки и учений а. Чаа ?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Это прекрасно, у вас должно быть отличная Бабушка.
> И чему вы у неё научились? Познали свою природу?


Сначала нужно разобраться, какую природу вы имеете в виду. А научился я очень много чему, приезжайте, бабушка вам прямую передачу сделает, будете пару недель молчать  :Big Grin: 




> И в чём разнице для меня лететь из европы на Урал или в Таиланд, точнее в чём заключается превосходство учений Вашей Благородной Бабушки и учений а. Чаа ?


Тем, что самое худшее, что с вами может случится в "дацане" моей бабушки, это пара хороших ударов по пятой точке. А вот последствия в лесной Сангхи, могут быть куда более сложными.

И что кстати за особенное учение Аджана Чаа?

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Карло (07.06.2012), Мира Смирнова (30.07.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Сначала нужно разобраться, какую природу вы имеете в виду. А научился я очень много чему, приезжайте, бабушка вам прямую передачу сделает, будете пару недель молчать


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Мне это нравится




> Тем, что самое худшее, что с вами может случится в "дацане" моей бабушки, это пара хороших ударов по пятой точке. А вот последствия в лесной Сангхи, могут быть куда более сложными.


Всёравно ничего "хуже" чем смерть со мной не сможет случиться  :Smilie:  А если случиться то значит случится. Пользы от меня как с Козла молока.




> И что кстати за особенное учение Аджана Чаа?


Потому что я его слушаю не умом но сердцем.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Всёравно ничего "хуже" чем смерть со мной не сможет случиться  А если случиться то значит случится. Пользы от меня как с Козла молока.


С козла, кстати, при правильной селекции и уходе, можно достаточно молока выжать.




> Потому что я его слушаю не умом но сердцем.


Я немного не понимаю, то есть если слушать умом, то учение получится Татхагаты.
А если сердцем, то Аджана Чаа?

----------

Тао (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> С козла, кстати, при правильной селекции и уходе, можно достаточно молока выжать.
> 
> 
> 
> Я немного не понимаю, то есть если слушать умом, то учение получится Татхагаты.
> А если сердцем, то Аджана Чаа?


Кстати -да, щас думаю с него много молока. С Современной коровы вообще в день по 20-50 литров сосут...До гноя... Бедная корова. А нам, когда кровь сдаёшь говорят : "Ох Осторожно, дуккха, покушайте, не двигайтесь, ждите 5 месяцев !! Отдыхайте..."

Нет, тут разници нету, просто а.Чаа сказал что его надо слушать не умом но сердцем. или если перевести понятно то слушать надо не разумом но умом. Думаю для мирян было сказанно. Не знаю

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Кстати сейчас пишу из родительского дома. Буквально пару часов назад меня мать обняла и поцеловала в голову. Если вы об этом.


Да не скорее всего, люди о том, что перед монастырем, хорошо съехать от родителей, завести себе тян, ну и так далее  :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Да не скорее всего, люди о том, что перед монастырем, хорошо съехать от родителей, завести себе тян, ну и так далее


...и так далее...  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> ...и так далее...


Cемья, геморрой, невроз  :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Алексей. То. на чем основывается Ваша практика, - всегда с вами. И менять место для этого не обязательно. Это не гарантия плодотворной практики.

Но.Детки подрастают, и имеют собственные идеи, что им полезно. И от прямого опыта их часто не удержать. Ну что ж. Прямой опыт - лучший учитель порой. Молодые европейсике монахи часто долго не выдерживают. Посмотрим.


Напишите нам, пожалуйста, что с вами было. Только честно :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Здравствуйте Пема  :Smilie: 

Надеюсь практика будет ясней. Но любой опыт бесценен, и я несмогу ничего потерять, только найти, поэтому если вернусь то я сдесь обязательно напишу о том что я нашёл. Спасибо за ваше Добродушие Пема  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Здравствуйте, Алексей.  :Smilie:  Думаю, на это не надо надеяться. Надо четко и бесповоротно ЗНАТЬ уже до поездки в монастырь, почему Вы в него идете. И насколько знаю молодых последователей буддизма, - многие надеются таким образом заставить себя лчше практиковать, а получается прямо противоположное.

В любом случае, в Тхераваде можно стать монахом на время, так что не берите на себя сразу неподъемных обязательств, а просто возьмите для начала небольшой срок, а потом его продлите, - если так можно.

Я сама мама, и вижу многое в Вас еще хрупкое, детское и импульсивное. Но поскольку в Вашем случае Вы не будете причинять вреда ни себе, ни другим, не будете тратить родительские деньги бесполезно, Вас вполне можно отпустить :Smilie:  Вы только запаситесь аптечкой на все случаи и старайтесь принять все предосторожности, чтобы не заболеть в жарком климате. Это означает - кипятить воду и есть отварные продукты. 

Может, Вам есть смысл сделать некоторые прививки до поездки, например, от малярии. гепатита и столбняка. надо узнать в санитарной службе, у них есть рекомендации по странам. также у мамы узнайте, что Вам уже прививали.

Да, и пока Вам будет нужен совет более опытного человека, не берите на себя обет молчания. :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Маркион (29.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

Ну хочет человек уйти в монастырь..... Пусть попробует. Вдруг получится.

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Маркион (29.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.04.2012), Федор Ф (29.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Здравствуйте, Алексей.  Думаю, на это не надо надеяться. Надо четко и бесповоротно ЗНАТЬ уже до поездки в монастырь, почему Вы в него идете. И насколько знаю молодых последователей буддизма, - многие надеются таким образом заставить себя лчше практиковать, а получается прямо противоположное.
> 
> В любом случае, в Тхераваде можно стать монахом на время, так что не берите на себя сразу неподъемных обязательств, а просто возьмите для начала небольшой срок, а потом его продлите, - если так можно.
> 
> Я сама мама, и вижу многое в Вас еще хрупкое, детское и импульсивное. Но поскольку в Вашем случае Вы не будете причинять вреда ни себе, ни другим, не будете тратить родительские деньги бесполезно, Вас вполне можно отпустить Вы только запаситесь аптечкой на все случаи и старайтесь принять все предосторожности, чтобы не заболеть в жарком климате. Это означает - кипятить воду и есть отварные продукты. 
> 
> Может, Вам есть смысл сделать некоторые прививки до поездки, например, от малярии. гепатита и столбняка. надо узнать в санитарной службе, у них есть рекомендации по странам. также у мамы узнайте, что Вам уже прививали.
> 
> Да, и пока Вам будет нужен совет более опытного человека, не берите на себя обет молчания.


Кстати спасибо большое за совет о прививках и оптеке на первое время, об этом не думал, даст прожить чуть по дольше. 

Зная куда и на сколько иду, я дал себе время обдумать, и приготовиться к режиму, в этом случае не так импульсивность как не избежность моего выбора. до того как встретиться с Дхаммой, я успел острич себя сам, моим любимым свитером был оранжевый, и мамина еда всегда была вкусней в железной миске, и тд. Поэтому можно сказать я не ухожу, но возвращаюсь.

А с молчанием думаю я погарячился, но чем меньше слов тем больше истины.

----------


## Нико

Да уходите уже в монастырь. Только деньги сначала накопите на это дело. Всё не бесплатно.

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Маркион (29.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Да уходите уже в монастырь. Только деньги сначала накопите на это дело. Всё не бесплатно.


в конце этого или следующего года, как получу ответ и выполню просьбу родителей, то тогда.
Деньги уже накопил.

----------


## Ануруддха

Уход в монастырь, серия 25... (это шутка  :Smilie: ).

----------

Bob (29.04.2012), Kittisaro (29.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Буль (29.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (29.04.2012), Маркион (29.04.2012), Нико (29.04.2012), Сауди (29.04.2012), Тао (29.04.2012), Федор Ф (29.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати спасибо большое за совет о прививках и оптеке на первое время, об этом не думал, даст прожить чуть по дольше. 
> 
> Зная куда и на сколько иду, я дал себе время обдумать, и приготовиться к режиму, в этом случае не так импульсивность как не избежность моего выбора. до того как встретиться с Дхаммой, я успел острич себя сам, моим любимым свитером был оранжевый, и мамина еда всегда была вкусней в железной миске, и тд. Поэтому можно сказать я не ухожу, но возвращаюсь.
> 
> А с молчанием думаю я погарячился, но чем меньше слов тем больше истины.


детский сад. ИМХО

----------

Bob (29.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Буль (29.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (29.04.2012), Леонид Ш (29.04.2012), Маркион (29.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Зная куда и на сколько иду, я дал себе время обдумать, и приготовиться к режиму, в этом случае не так импульсивность как не избежность моего выбора. до того как встретиться с Дхаммой, я успел острич себя сам, моим любимым свитером был оранжевый, и мамина еда всегда была вкусней в железной миске, и тд. Поэтому можно сказать я не ухожу, но возвращаюсь.
> 
> А с молчанием думаю я погарячился, но чем меньше слов тем больше истины.


Милый мальчик. Жаль, что Вы как следует в свое время не поиграли в индейцев.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Но если у Вас благая карма и достаточные заслуги есть, то Вы, вопреки всему скептицизму в этой теме, прорветесь. Чистый и искренний настрой, вера - преимущество молодости. А не прорветесь, - вернетесь, отбросите все эти фантазии и наченете практиковать как следует. 

Обет молчания при незнании чужого языка бесполезен, для начала надо выучить местный язык - приложите к этому усилия. Если есть какие-то курсы тайского языка, лучше грамматику и основы языка выучить в России, а лексику Вы на месте подкопите. Но для этого там надо именно говорить, - не стесняясь ошибок. 

Также очень рада, что по этой причине Вы не сможете поделиться некоторыми своими идеями с тайцами :Smilie: 

Можно было к Топперу или Раудексу пожить для начала съездить, они бы Вам на Вашем родном языке во многом поправили бы восприятие.....

Ну, разрешение родителей есть, оранжевый свитер тоже, - вперед :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Буль (29.04.2012), Тао (29.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> детский сад. ИМХО


Детский сад "Колобок"



> Милый мальчик. Жаль, что Вы как следует в свое время не поиграли в индейцев.


Я играл в разгрузку камазов с арбузами  :Smilie: 




> Но если у Вас благая карма и достаточные заслуги есть, то Вы, вопреки всему скептицизму в этой теме, прорветесь. Чистый и искренний настрой, вера - преимущество молодости. А не прорветесь, - вернетесь, отбросите все эти фантазии и наченете практиковать как следует.


Там думаю прорываться некуда иначе какой смысл туда идти если там тоже нада будет всё время что о кому то доказывать?
Мне не-чего доказывать, нечего оправдывать и ухожу именно потому что надо постоянно во всём и перед всеми оправдываться, даже тут  :Smilie: 




> Обет молчания при незнании чужого языка бесполезен, для начала надо выучить местный язык - приложите к этому усилия. Если есть какие-то курсы тайского языка, лучше грамматику и основы языка выучить в России, а лексику Вы на месте подкопите. Но для этого там надо именно говорить, - не стесняясь ошибок.


Монастырь для фарангов, оффицелльный язык англиский, даже песно-пения на англиском.




> Также очень рада, что по этой причине Вы не сможете поделиться некоторыми своими идеями с тайцами


Там квантовую механику никто не знает, а значит некому будет объяснять на современный лад то что написано Буддой.




> Можно было к Топперу или Раудексу пожить для начала съездить, они бы Вам на Вашем родном языке во многом поправили бы восприятие.....


Я уже навёл справки, меня там встретит один человек который там живёт. Боюсь что Бханте Топпер и Раудекс не будут рады моему приезду в ИХ славный Тай




> Ну, разрешение родителей есть, оранжевый свитер тоже, - вперед


Сегодня будет вторая часть переговоров с Бабушкой  :Smilie:  О смысле жизни

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Все Ваши ответы меня устроили :Smilie:  Искренне желаю, чтобы Вам там встретились мудрые и любящие люди. Мы будем за Вас молиться.

Бабушке пламенный привет.Может, Вы ее возьмете с собой?

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Федор Ф (29.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Все Ваши ответы меня устроили Искренне желаю, чтобы Вам там встретились мудрые и любящие люди. Мы будем за Вас молиться.
> 
> Бабушке пламенный привет.Может, Вы ее возьмете с собой?


Спасибо Вам Пема за понимание  :Smilie: 
Думаю не получится её взять, она хочет видеть своего внука во главе интернациональной фирмы, карьера прежде всего, остальное не важно...

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Мегхия сутта: Мегхия
Уд 4.1
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...alokananda.htm

----------


## Буль

> Мне не-чего доказывать, нечего оправдывать и ухожу именно потому что надо постоянно во всём и перед всеми оправдываться, даже тут


Пока я вижу что Вы никуда не уходите, а только пишете на форум в ожидании каких-то "писем".

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Пока я вижу что Вы никуда не уходите, а только пишете на форум в ожидании каких-то "писем".


Там просто нету интернета, и они просят перед тем как приехать написать письмо чтобы было место, ибо 6 мес нада будет находится как па-ко (бездомный). Я его написал и отправил на прошлой неделе, жду ответа, если его нету то еду и смотрю на месте. Я просто спросил пару вопросов но пока что не прощался, поэтому я сдесь буду находиться ещё пару тройку месяцев.

----------


## Буль

> Там просто нету интернета, и они просят перед тем как приехать написать письмо чтобы было место, ибо 6 мес нада будет находится как па-ко (бездомный). Я его написал и отправил на прошлой неделе, жду ответа, если его нету то еду и смотрю на месте. Я просто спросил пару вопросов но пока что не прощался, поэтому я сдесь буду находиться ещё пару тройку месяцев.


Ну так и не пишите, что Вы "уходите в монастырь", пока Вы туда не уходите.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ну так и не пишите, что Вы "уходите в монастырь", пока Вы туда не уходите.


Вопросы первого поста были заданны в теме про Буддизм в Тае. Тему я не создавал, и моей целью не было спросить у Вас разряшения об уезде, решение уже принято давно без вашего участия, хотел уточнить последние детали.

Но видимо тема станет местом где другие шизо-неадеквато-нео-фиты будут спрашивать у Собрания Совета Мудрецов разрешение и благословление на уход.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Но видимо тема станет местом где другие шизо-неадеквато-нео-фиты будут спрашивать у Собрания Совета Мудрецов разрешение и благословление на уход.


Простите, это вы про кого? И да, думаю вам тут все желают только лучшего.

----------

Маркион (29.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Простите, это вы про кого? И да, думаю вам тут все желают только лучшего.


Про того кто себя в этом видит.

...когда ты не существуешь «с этим», тогда ты не существуешь «в этом». Когда, Бахия, ты не существуешь «в этом», тогда ты не существуешь ни в том, ни в другом, ни посередине этих двух. Так происходит конец страдания.

Ну а желать мне победы или поражения в принципе изменит не многое, во всяком случае для меня.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Боюсь что Бханте Топпер и Раудекс не будут рады моему приезду в ИХ славный Тай


Боюсь, что Вы недооцениваете бабушку, которая имеет глубокий жизненный опыт, и хорошо Вас знает с детства, и на что Вы способны, даже и без буддизма, а также Вы недоценили двух людей, которые уже много лет являются моназами, не понарошку занимаются Дхармой, были в тайских монастырях, и уже видели-перевидели таких ребят, как Вы. Хорошо бы понять, а почему они не пишут Вам Сдесь :Smilie: Наверно, Вы чего-то не догоняете в их реакции. Они Вам  желают только добра. 

Если уже три человека Вас пытаются удержать, не говоря уж о форумчанах с опытом, наверно, это не просто так. 


Думаю, тему пора закрывать. Что толку дальше пустословить. 

Тренируйтесь уже в молчании или в правильной речи. Подтягивайте разговорный английский, делайте физкультуру для иммунитета и укрепления организма, продумайте подробно, какие лекарства взять с собой и как подстраховаться от недомоганий и болезней. Проштудируйте как следует Палийский канон. Удачи.

Расскажете нам потом, какой он , этот ВАШ славный Тай. :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Тао (29.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Боюсь, что Вы недооцениваете бабушку, которая имеет глубокий жизненный опыт, и хорошо Вас знает с детства, и на что Вы способны, даже и без буддизма, а также Вы недоценили двух людей, которые уже много лет являются моназами, не понарошку занимаются Дхармой, были в тайских монастырях, и уже видели-перевидели таких ребят, как Вы. Хорошо бы понять, а почему они не пишут Вам СдесьНаверно, Вы чего-то не догоняете в их реакции. Они Вам  желают только добра. 
> 
> Если уже три человека Вас пытаются удержать, не говоря уж о форумчанах с опытом, наверно, это не просто так. 
> 
> 
> Думаю, тему пора закрывать. Что толку дальше пустословить. 
> 
> Тренируйтесь уже в молчании или в правильной речи. Подтягивайте разговорный английский, делайте физкультуру для иммунитета и укрепления организма, продумайте подробно, какие лекарства взять с собой и как подстраховаться от недомоганий и болезней. Проштудируйте как следует Палийский канон. Удачи.
> 
> Расскажете нам потом, какой он , этот ВАШ славный Тай.


Сейчас с ней обговорили, она согласилась что я не псих и что у меня благая мотивация.

А вообще как я понимаю, то сомнения по большому счёту адресованы к физической и ментальной способности вынести монашескую жизнь
-если говорится о еде раз в день, то я и так ем раз в день
-если говорится о малом сне, то я и так сплю от 4 до 6 часов просыпаясь от часа ночи до 4,30 каждый день.
-если говорится о болезнях то благодаря Вам Пема я сделаю прививки перед выездом и небольшую аптечку на первое время, если я умру то на то есть причины.
-если говорится о климате то если там живут люди, то почему я несмогу там жить?
-если говорится о целибате, то это последнее что могло бы стать помехой
-если вы говорите о большом свободном времени, то это то что я ищу
-если вы говорите о физическом труде, то если он происходит не спеша, то в этом нету помехи
-если вы говорите о Пятимоккхе, то это даст мне свободу
-как я смогу что либо потерять в монастыре если я иду туда чтобы всё потерять ?

Я понимаю что моё тело молодо, но является ли это помехой или преимуществом? 

Вы можете конечно попытаться меня удержать если найдёте поводок.

И почему вы считаете что я меньше обдумал своё острежение чем Бханте Рудекс и Топпер? И почему если Бханте Рудекс и Топпер счастливы быть монахами, почему я несмогу найти в этом счастье?
Говоря ВЫ я обращаюсь к тем кто пытается меня отговорить.

А вот англиский надобы подтянуть до разговорного  :Smilie:  Спасибо Пема.

----------

Михаил Угамов (06.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас с ней обговорили, она согласилась что я не псих и что у меня благая мотивация.
> 
> А вообще как я понимаю, то сомнения по большому счёту адресованы к физической и ментальной способности вынести монашескую жизнь
> -если говорится о еде раз в день, то я и так ем раз в день
> -если говорится о малом сне, то я и так сплю от 4 до 6 часов просыпаясь от часа ночи до 4,30 каждый день.
> -если говорится о болезнях то благодаря Вам Пема я сделаю прививки перед выездом и небольшую аптечку на первое время, если я умру то на то есть причины.
> -если говорится о климате то если там живут люди, то почему я несмогу там жить?
> -если говорится о целибате, то это последнее что могло бы стать помехой
> -если вы говорите о большом свободном времени, то это то что я ищу
> ...


Алексей, про Вас всё понятно. Просто уже идите в монастырь. Потом впечатлениям поделитесь.

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Буль (30.04.2012), Маркион (29.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пожалуйста. Говорите Вы все замечательно. И в Вашем уме все идеально выстроено. Осталось как следует понюхать настоящего пороха. Если у Вас все будет замечтельно, и этот ваш самый полезный способ для практики, - мы запрыгаем от радости за Вас, и отбросим всякий скептицизм.

Но. Живая жизнь значительно отличается от наших ожиданий. Не счастье Вы должны искать в монашестве, а конкретную пользу для личной практики.

Вы слишком молоды, мало себя знаете. Вот и изучите себя в новой обстановке. Ну, закрывайте, что ли, тему :Kiss:

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.04.2012), Тао (29.04.2012)

----------


## Буль

> А вот англиский надобы подтянуть до разговорного  Спасибо Пема.


Вы, для начала, хотя бы русский подтяните до премлемо-письменного. Спасибо.

----------

Bob (30.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (30.04.2012), Карло (07.06.2012), Рюдзи (30.04.2012), Тао (30.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Весточка пришла. Открою тему.

----------

Vladiimir (04.06.2012), Volkoff (04.06.2012), Буль (03.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (06.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> _Маленький принц уже  совсем собрался в  дорогу, но ему  не хотелось огорчать старого монарха.
> --   Если   вашему   величеству   угодно,   чтобы   ваши   повеления беспрекословно  исполнялись,  --  сказал  он,   --  вы  могли  бы   отдать благоразумное приказание.  Например,  повелите мне пуститься в  путь, не мешкая ни минуты... Мне кажется, условия для этого самые что ни на  есть благоприятные.
> Король  не   отвечал,  и   Маленький  принц   немного  помедлил   в нерешимости, потом вздохнул и отправился в путь.
> -- Назначаю тебя послом!  - поспешно крикнул вдогонку ему король.
> И вид у него  при этом был такой,  точно он не потерпел  бы никаких возражений.
> "Странный  народ  эти  взрослые",  -  сказал  себе Маленький принц, продолжая путь._


Удачи!  :Wink:

----------

Vladiimir (04.06.2012), Алексей Каверин (03.06.2012), Нико (05.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2012), Сауди (04.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Весточка пришла. Открою тему.


Я не понимаю, откуда столько заморочек с уходом в монастырь Алексея Каверина. Обычно люди это делают, не афишируя. А тут прям пиар какой-то. Нам не нужны сканы писем и т.п. Просто уже уходите туда. Либо, если желания настоящего в монастырь нету, не муссируйте эту тему постоянно на БФ.

----------

Raudex (05.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (04.06.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

На самом деле все там проще и не нужно никаких писем. Я бы просто поехал и поставил их перед фактом, постригли бы через какое-то время все равно. 
А то что письмо от руки нацарапано, там есть вполне современная техника для таких целей и монахи ей могут пользоваться при необходимости, святые понты в общем.  -)

----------

Raudex (05.06.2012), Zom (04.06.2012), Алексей Каверин (04.06.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Я не понимаю, откуда столько заморочек с уходом в монастырь Алексея Каверина. Обычно люди это делают, не афишируя. А тут прям пиар какой-то. Нам не нужны сканы писем и т.п. Просто уже уходите туда. Либо, если желания настоящего в монастырь нету, не муссируйте эту тему постоянно на БФ.


Я люблю внимание к своей персоне, но ещё больше люблю помогать другим, в том числе и через информацию. Думаю здесь таких как я было и будет много, и делаю сканы и оправдываюсь именно ради них.



> На самом деле все там проще и не нужно никаких писем. Я бы просто поехал и поставил их перед фактом, постригли бы через какое-то время все равно. 
> А то что письмо от руки нацарапано, там есть вполне современная техника для таких целей и монахи ей могут пользоваться при необходимости, святые понты в общем.  -)


Хех ! Решил следовать протоколу, и думаю эти переписки больше нужно мне, а не им, чтоб навести прицел так сказать, нащупать. )

Бханте, не знаю сможите ли Вы мне помоч, но, будучи специалистом не только в духовной сфере но также и в графологии, мне стало интересно посмотреть на уважаемого Бхиккху Кумаро, но в инете нету его фото, знаете ли Вы кто это, есть ли у Вас его фото ?

----------

Al Tolstykh (04.06.2012), Kit (04.06.2012), Volkoff (06.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (06.06.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Бханте, не знаю сможите ли Вы мне помоч, но, будучи специалистом не только в духовной сфере но также и в графологии, мне стало интересно посмотреть на уважаемого Бхиккху Кумаро, но в инете нету его фото, знаете ли Вы кто это, есть ли у Вас его фото ?


Если не ошибаюсь - он (на сайте Наначата найдете)

----------

Алексей Каверин (04.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я люблю внимание к своей персоне, но ещё больше люблю помогать другим, в том числе и через информацию. Думаю здесь таких как я было и будет много, и делаю сканы и оправдываюсь именно ради них.


Мне очень импонирует Ваша непосредственность.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Очень большая непосредственность.....думаю, что однажды Алексея разблокируют, а он ничего не напишет....это значит.... :Cool:

----------

Буль (05.06.2012), Петр Полянцев (26.12.2012)

----------


## Кхантибало

> По поводу обета молчания. 
> 
> *Будда запретил монахам принимать этот обет.*
> 
> Однажды группа монахов приняла обет молчания на сезон дождей, когда Будда пришёл к ним в монастырь и увидел, что они молчат, отругал их за это.
> Он сказал, что можно принимать только те аскетические практики, которые он разрешил.
> Для монахов разрешены 13 практик "дхутанга". Для монахинь меньше.


Немного уточню. 

Помимо 13 практик "дхутанга" монахи *могут* принимать другие обеты во время сезона дождей. Но эти обеты не должны противоречить учению Будды и не должны быть явно запрещены.

Пример явно запрещённых обетов:
- обет молчания
- обет не принимать новых членов в монашескую общину во время сезона дождей
- обет принимать практики "дхутанга" в обязательном порядке.

Примеры допустимых обетов:
- помогать друг другу в практике "правильной речи"
- учитывать интересы медитирующих во время декламации

----------

Bob (07.06.2012), Raudex (09.06.2012), Vladiimir (07.06.2012), Zom (07.06.2012), Карло (08.06.2012), Петр Полянцев (26.12.2012), Сергей Ч (07.06.2012)

----------

